# Red lipstick



## mrskloo (May 8, 2005)

I'm looking for a red lipstick that isn't to "out" there. I got New York Apple with B2M because on my hand it was red and kind of sheer but on my lips it looks like it's mixed with bright pink or something. Nothing what I was looking for. Any suggestions? I tried Dubonnet and I like it but it was just to, I don't know how to say it, red? Gosh I'm horrible at this stuff.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 8, 2005)

I don't know if this will be too red for you, but you could try Fresh Moroccan and maybe tone it down a little with a lipgloss.  Also, Shhh is a very sheer red (lustre) that works well on most skin tones.  HTH


----------



## redrosary (May 8, 2005)

I have that issue of reds going pink on me, too. However, Rage is a good one for me. It's a little more muted than most reds, but it's not brick-ish. It's a warmer red.


----------



## rouquinne (May 8, 2005)

Rage and Fresh Moroccan are pretty close, i'd try both of those.


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2005)

Try to find a colour that is orange-based, rather than blue-based. I too have that dreadful problem of red lipsticks going fuchsia on me; I can't recommend a MAC l/s off the bat, but when you do next go looking, keep that in mind. I'm keeping an eye out for Eager l/s for that reason, though have yet to see whether it's orange-based.


----------



## mrskloo (May 8, 2005)

Great, I will have to try those out and look for Orange based ones.


----------



## Oonie (May 8, 2005)

How about Glam or Mac Red?


----------



## Alex (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if you're only considering l/s but Russian Red is a lipglass that is a perfect true red that doesn't go pink or orange (IMHO) and would give a more sheer colour if that's what you're looking for.

I use it with Cherry lipliner when I want a "full coverage" true red lip.

You might also consider Redd (another "true" red) lipliner with a clear gloss.


----------



## leppy (May 9, 2005)

Try MAC Charismatic lustre lipstick. Its sheer, orange/red, gives me a red lipgloss look without being too shiny or sticky or too strong of a red.


----------



## melozburngr (May 9, 2005)

ok- So i've got the same problem with reds going pink on me... (a redhead)  and I have been on a red kick lately...  I enjoy Fresh Morrocan, Viva GLam I and III, and I'm trying to like Dubonnet- but like you said- its just so ... red.  Kind of harsh on my fair skin...  HTH!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2005)

Using the Crimson Lipmix with the prolongwear gloss over it,.. that really rocks,.. they have both a blue red (Crimson) or and orange red (true red) they are great!


----------



## monirock (Aug 25, 2005)

*another red lipstick question..*

i know this has been posted before but mine's a bit more specific, i'm NW50 and i'd like a red lipstick that isn't leaning toward the brown side. i saw a lady in essence magazine wearing red lipstick that i would normally put under "cool", sorry i don't have a picture of it...but any help is appreciated, TIA.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 25, 2005)

i can't give you specific names of colours off the top of my head, but Chanel and Dior both have very classic colours that are blue-red.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 30, 2005)

*Red Lipstick*

What's a good red that everyone can wear? I've seen a lot wearing Russian Red, is this like the perfect color?


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 30, 2005)

i love Rage!  it's a very warm red shade with bronze undertones.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 30, 2005)

if you look in the FAQ forum, there are the top red lipsticks and top neutral lipsticks posted there. They are generally a good jumping off point to try in search of the right red.

Red is a difficult color to have a universal shade for, since the base tones make a lot of difference both in the lipstick and skintone, in how it appears.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Which red lipstick...*

Forgive me if this has been posted, but I couldn't find anything during a search.
I want to take the dive into RED lipstick, but I'm not sure where to start. I'm an NC20, which shade should i try?  I want to go to MAC tomorrow with some clue of which ones I want to narrow it down .


----------



## depecher (Jan 3, 2006)

Your best bet is to try them all on at the store. I went in with a list of names to check out and none of them worked on me in the store.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 3, 2006)

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25458 might be a good jumping off point


----------



## Nico. (Jan 3, 2006)

Definately try them on first, but my favorites, asides from the ones mentioned in the link given in the previous post, are Tassle (BRIGHT red, Amplified Creme, LE) and Rocker (red burgundy with a little bit of glitter, Matte). Fanplastico Lacquer (shiny pink red) can be nice, but I've decided I'm not a fan of the Lacquers in general. 

They'll probably try to sell you a pencil with your new lipstick. In my opinion, Red Enriched and Brick are the best.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 3, 2006)

Are you looking for a warm orange based one or cool blue based one? That's another thing to keep in mind. Some blue-based ones go fuchsia after wearing for a few hours.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm NC25 and I like Tassle and Rocker. They seem very neutral on me.


----------



## Noire (Jan 3, 2006)

For a gentle introduction to red lipstick, I suggest MAC Redwood.

The other thing is to go in and ask for help finding one that works for you, and try on the good candidates.  That's what I did, and I got hooked on red lipstick once I got over the initial hump!

~Noire


----------



## nyrak (Jan 3, 2006)

Personally, I don't dig any MAC reds and I have your colouring.  So I would recommend NARS Spanish Red, or Clinique Diva Red.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

My faves (I'm NC25) Fresh Morracan, Tassle, "O"


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 4, 2006)

O isn't red....


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_O isn't red...._

 
O appears brownish red on my lips.


----------



## feebee (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm NC20 too and got my first red lipstick the other day... Hot Tahiti, love it!  Also got Venetian lustreglass and Greed lipglass to wear over it, they both give it a slightly different look.
Not a true red but i also like Twig lipstick.


----------



## seamoan (Jan 22, 2006)

*Red Lipstick ; First Post*

hi everyone! this is my first time posting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am looking for a red lipstick. i was thinking russian red, maybe? or viva glam I? 

i don't really know what they look like on, so if anyone has pictures of them wearing it that may be helpful.

so my question is, what red lipstick should i purchase. 

this is the most accurate picture of my skin tone:





and i am wearing a red shade in these pictures:










THANKS IN ADVANCE <3<3


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 22, 2006)

wow you're a hottie!!!! I would say Viva I or if it hasn't to be MAC, Clinique Red Drama


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 22, 2006)

*You are a hottie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Go for Viva Glam I... you'll loooove it!*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not much for MAC recs, but you are hot girl!


----------



## lolly88 (Jan 22, 2006)

viva glam is a deeper red, russian red is brighter.  i prefer viva glam with the brick liner.  i also just got addicted to dubonnet, but it is discontinued i think.


----------



## Blessem (Feb 25, 2006)

*Best red Lipstick*

What ist the best Red Lipstick for a cool toned Woman with black Hair, grey Eyes and a PPP.

Lustre Redwood????


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2006)

I really like strong reds, so if you're looking for a Lustre you might not want this, but Rocker could be great on you.


----------



## Athenaa (Mar 12, 2006)

I think the red lipstick you're wearing is already great! What brand and colour is it?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 12, 2006)

i love dubonnet, its part of the permament line


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2006)

Ruby Woo!

It really depends on the finish you're after. I love retro mattes, so Ruby Woo and Russian Red are my favourites.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 12, 2006)

If you can find it (I think it was LE), Tassle lipstick is fantastic, must more moisturizing than matte shades. PM mrskloo, I think she has one left for sale at a good price!


----------



## koretta (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_i love dubonnet, its part of the permament line_

 
DUBONNET is Great, i LOVE MAC amplified L/S


----------



## mpicky (Mar 29, 2006)

*Red lipstick for cool toned girl*

It doesn't have to be MAC, I rarely wear l/s, so I don't like to spend a lot of $ on them!

TIA


----------



## Bianca (Mar 29, 2006)

Try Russian red!


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Or Culturebloom!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Mar 30, 2006)

I use Russian Red! Love it. 
But I will never find quite a great cool color like EL's Heart to Heart.
It was the PERFECT blue  toned red...Sigh.


----------



## Saunagirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I am also a NW50 and just bought a great red from NARS - Scarlett Empress, also MAC Media and Diva are good.


----------



## asteffey (Mar 31, 2006)

UD makes a good one called jezebel, MAC Liza Red if you can find it, MAC Russian Red or Powerhouse.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 31, 2006)

I love MAC Powerhouse! It's very bold, though. Not brown at all.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Apr 3, 2006)

MAC's Glam lipstick is a great blue-red.


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pls. help me find an awesome red lipstick..*

Hi...i was wondering if you guys could help me find an awesome red lipstick to wear. I wear a C6 in studio fix. I was recommended Russian Red with cherry lipliner...BUT...it looks "orangy" on me. (or maybe i'm just used to it)..please help! I NEED a new look. Thanks!!


----------



## kare31 (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe Dubonnet or Ruby Woo?  They have more of a blue undertone than a red, IMO


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 6, 2006)

I just found my perfect red lipstick today! I was quite excited. I am a NW15, and when trying on Russian Red, and felt like it was not the right shade, and was too bright for my liking. I finally tried on Dubonnet, and it's fabulous! Can't say enough about it. I also picked up Red Enriched creamstick liner to go with it. Anyways, I def. recommend this, it's great.

Edited to rave about the texture of this lipstick; its an amplified creme, so its moisturizing and doesn't make my lips flake like some frost lipsticks do.


----------



## Luna Selene (Apr 6, 2006)

I second Dubonnet. I love it for when I want red lips.


----------



## MissMisah (Jun 6, 2006)

*Red Lipstick*

Hey everyone! I just wanted some imput..

im an nc40/c4...and i wanna get a red lipstick. i already have ladybug --- but im not sure if im diggin it. i dunno...russian red (which i have looked at too)..ruby woo...anything anything? even if its drugstore too...im down! 


also, what EYES do u pair with red lipstick? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im lookin at neutral...but what? neutral brown? neutral gold? neutral peach? iono...



***and for anyone else who is the same coloring as me (or similar) what are some other lipsticks you think are worth checkin out?

TIA! <3333


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Russian Red. I wear it over cherry l/l and it looks gorgeous. For reference, I have pale skin (not sure what MAC foundation though) and brown hair and eyes. It's really bright and hard for some skintones to pull off though so try it on in teh store first! oh - and eyes are something I've always had trouble with regarding red lips. Usually I do them pretty simple - I wear a shimmery white eyeshadow and a little bit of black liner and it gives me an old Hollywood look.


----------



## mima (Jun 6, 2006)

i'm an nc40 depending on the season. my fave mac red lipstick at the moment is spice it up. i also love sophisto and of course, o. i like a plum one that i forgot the name of and am too lazy to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my next mac lipstick purchase will be new york apple.

i sually do brown or bronze eyes when i wear red lipstick, or sometimes just liner with no eyeshadow.


----------



## thatonegirl (Jun 6, 2006)

I love russian red. ( Though I am very pale with dark hair, it makes me look like snow white) I wear it with clear gloss over it for that really blue red color. I usually just do a pale shadow and mascara.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

the only red lips i ever wear are FLI!RT Cherry Pie l/l and Milani Candy Apple l/s...i find it looks best with smokey browns/golds...i have a way lighter complexion than you though. i think you'd be able to pull of smokey blacks/dark greys with your skintone


----------



## cno64 (Jul 14, 2006)

*True Red Lipstick*

I'm looking for a true, Santa's suit, stoplight, no-holds-barred red lipstick, with no orange, brown, or blue tones, just RED.
I tried "Tassel," and it's pretty, just too deep and too subdued for my purposes.
What is the best true bright red that MAC has to offer?
Thanks!
cno64


----------



## juli (Jul 14, 2006)

Russian Red l/s???? 

I dunno if this helps but if i remember correctly there are few posts about true red l/s 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...t=red+lipstick
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...t=red+lipstick

wowzers... i just tried search for red lip stick and there are just wayyy too many posts.. maybe u can try and see if there is anything that can help u out? 

Sorry if this wasnt that much of help..


----------



## Cruella (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't  have Russian Red but I've swatched it on my hand and, to my eyes, it appears to be a true red.  I'm pale with a lot of pink in my skin and reds either look fuschia or orange on me. Russian Red was perfect.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 14, 2006)

Russian Red is actually one that I'm considering. I chatted online with a MAC artist; she suggested "Powerhouse," but I'm afraid of what look to be orange tones in that one.
I'm disabled; otherwise I'd go to the store and try some on!
Thanks for the input, ladies!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. Russian Red is the way to go. I find that almost anyone can work this color


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think Powerhouse is more true red than Russian Red, on me at least.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 14, 2006)

Russian Red! It does have blue undertones but it is the truest red I have ever tried on


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 15, 2006)

here's a shot of me with MAC Vinyl...which is discontinued, but still available at some CCO's and on Ebay. I'm pretty fair with pink undertones and I love it!


----------



## maxcat (Jul 15, 2006)

Viva Glam I for my money... On it's not too blue, too orange, too pink or too sheer. And it's for charity. All good.


----------



## ette (Jul 15, 2006)

NARS Jungle Red is the "reddest red" lipstick I've seen.


----------



## lemurian (Jul 15, 2006)

I hate all MAC reds, but love Victoria's Secret Red Velvet!  It is absolutely red and nothing else.  It's pigmented and has a matte finish.  Unfortunately I'm not sure if they make it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You might be able to grab it on clearance if you live near one of their beauty stores!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that! Thank you! How does Vinyl compare to RR and Powerhouse?


----------



## hotti82 (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm samoan, so i go for a really red, not orange-y red, i like MAC Red l/s. i have russian red and new york apple too; they're fine as well...


----------



## Oonie (Jul 15, 2006)

I like Glam but I believe is is d/c as well.


----------



## mspiggy (Jul 28, 2006)

*Red lipstick from MAC*

I'm thinking of getting a red lipstick from MAC. I currently only own a Pink Cabana lipstick. 
NC25, Asian here.
Any recommendations?


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm an NC25 and I find that Redwood and Dubbonet look good. I would ask to try them first though. There's nothing more annoying than buying something that looks terrible on you.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm NC25 and I love Diva.


----------



## mspiggy (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone like Powerhouse? I saw it on someone's lips at MUA and thought it looks kinda nice.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 28, 2006)

Russian Red or Ruby Woo is nice. If a true red is a bit scary... you can try "O". Its more of a rusty red color... which i like.


----------



## mspiggy (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks! I'll check out all the recommendations at the counter later!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Russian Red or Ruby Woo is nice. If a true red is a bit scary... you can try "O". Its more of a rusty red color... which i like._

 
Yeah "O" is great!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 29, 2006)

Powerhouse would be great. Dubonnet is actually a universally flattering color but its a deep red. Are you looking for a deep red or like a bright red? Ruby Woo is nice, its matte. Im personally not a fan of it but try them all on. Ooh Ooh i like lady bug!


----------



## mspiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I check out powerhouse and I'm in love with it.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have "Russian Red," and it is a gorgeous deep glamor-girl red.
"Powerhouse" is on the way; I'll let you know what I think of it later.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Aug 15, 2006)

Ruby woo is awsome!


----------



## capspock (Aug 15, 2006)

Second Dubonnet! And Diva is pretty but it is *not* a red color, it's a deep burgundy. You can see me wearing it on the geisha look here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=53196


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Lady Bug is nice for your "first" red lipstick! It's subtle but buildible.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Red Lipstick Help Needed Please*

Im looking for a red lip stick that wont make me look like Ronald McDonald. Im very inspired by Christina Aguliera look lately. What Mac lip would you recommend to me.

Im NW15/20, Hazel eyes, light brown hair. 

Thank You!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 16, 2006)

ruby woo or dubbonet.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ruby Woo.


----------



## n_c (Aug 16, 2006)

Dubbonet


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 16, 2006)

russian red is my favorite red from mac.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 16, 2006)

russian red


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally like warmer reds since they don't turn fuschia on the lips.  Try filling your lips in with Half-Red lip pencil and topping it off with Ladybug lipstick.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the sugestions! Im going to list them all to try on when i go to the mac counter this weekend

thanks!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 18, 2006)

It depends.
For a deep blue-based red, I love "Russian Red," but for brright, fire-engine red, it's gotta be "Powerhouse."


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 18, 2006)

Liza Red!!!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ive used gash by urban decay a while back and it made me look like ronald mcdonald like i said, clownish

yikes!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 18, 2006)

*red lipstick?*

I am a NC 45 and I need some ideas or tips for wearability. If anyone has any sugestions for colors/brands let me know.


----------



## Rockell (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm also NW15, and I love love love Kevyn Aucoin's lipstick Talula. It's a bright, coral, orange-based red. The formula of his lipsticks are to die for...so smooth and they wear a long time.

I tried on reds at MAC and they all turned fuschia on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you find your perfect red! You'll know when you put it on.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 19, 2006)

can you hold on until Rockocco comes out next week? B/C the one in that collection is fall on your head gorgeous.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 
_Im looking for a red lip stick that wont make me look like Ronald McDonald. Im very inspired by Christina Aguliera look lately. What Mac lip would you recommend to me.

Im NW15/20, Hazel eyes, light brown hair. 

Thank You!_

 
As far as MAC goes - Ruby Woo or Russian Red - I think those are the best.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 
_I am a NC 45 and I need some ideas or tips for wearability. If anyone has any sugestions for colors/brands let me know._

 
Go with MAC if you want good quality for sure.  I'd say apply prep and prime lip by MAC or chapstick first and then use either Russian Red or Ruby Woo for l/s.


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 19, 2006)

I am also NC45, you could also try VG1.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dubonnet or Viva Glam 1 for your skintone.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_can you hold on until Rockocco comes out next week? B/C the one in that collection is fall on your head gorgeous._

 

Yes its really no rush, im going to go try on a few that have been suguessted to me here. Im going for that classic old hollywood look. 

thank you!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_I'm also NW15, and I love love love Kevyn Aucoin's lipstick Talula. It's a bright, coral, orange-based red. The formula of his lipsticks are to die for...so smooth and they wear a long time.

I tried on reds at MAC and they all turned fuschia on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you find your perfect red! You'll know when you put it on._

 
Thank you for the sugesstion, can i purchase that brand at sephora?


----------



## Rockell (Aug 19, 2006)

No unfortunately not. Kevin Aucoin is a little difficult to find. He's available in a few big dept. stores (select Nordstroms, I believe) and a few boutiques here and there, but I order from beauty.com. I don't recommend ordering a lipstick sight unseen, but it worked out positively for me. Beauty.com does have a good return policy.

I would go to MAC and see if you do better with orange or blue based reds. If you think you do better with oranges, Talula might work for you. It is a *bright*, tomato red though - very 1950's. I could take a pic if you are curious. 

KA has a large selection of red lipsticks, literally one to suit every person I think.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 19, 2006)

I think a stain would look really pretty and you can achieve that look with most lipstick through light application or blotting a bunch.

I'm a lot lighter than you (NW25), but my favorite is reddish color is Stila's Sofia.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_No unfortunately not. Kevin Aucoin is a little difficult to find. He's available in a few big dept. stores (select Nordstroms, I believe) and a few boutiques here and there, but I order from beauty.com. I don't recommend ordering a lipstick sight unseen, but it worked out positively for me. Beauty.com does have a good return policy.

I would go to MAC and see if you do better with orange or blue based reds. If you think you do better with oranges, Talula might work for you. It is a *bright*, tomato red though - very 1950's. I could take a pic if you are curious. 

KA has a large selection of red lipsticks, literally one to suit every person I think._

 

If you dont mind could you take a picture for me? i really appircate it. im looking at beauty.com now for it.


----------



## Rockell (Aug 19, 2006)

I wore it today, so it wasn't a problem at all. Check out the FOTD board. The thread is called "Red lips and red hair."


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

OH!  Lady Danger too!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_I wore it today, so it wasn't a problem at all. Check out the FOTD board. The thread is called "Red lips and red hair." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks i like the color alot on you!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 20, 2006)

i went looking for the perfect red the other day, they all turn either orange  or fuschia, the MA told me to wait for rockoco...and that i would finally have the real red i was looking for. no red ever has been red on me....and all i want is the perfect red lipstick...


----------



## Rockell (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i went looking for the perfect red the other day, they all turn either orange  or fuschia, the MA told me to wait for rockoco...and that i would finally have the real red i was looking for. no red ever has been red on me....and all i want is the perfect red lipstick..._

 
You turned both ways?? Wow! I think most ppl. just turn one way or the other. I turned fuschia immediately when I tried some reds...it was ugly. Rockocco does look *really* pretty, so I hope it works out for you. 

One thing that helps with lipsticks that turn is using a base (concealor or foundation) or a liner that would counteract the turning ie: a brownish liner under a blue red to warm it up.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Need opinions on a RED lipstick for my face*

Would a warm red or cool red look best on me?  Any colors you can suggest? 

I have 6 empties to return so I'm excited about getting a new lippie!  

TIA!!!!!


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 25, 2006)

i think you should try rockocco. It's quite pretty. you might also like Mac red. Let us know what you got.


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

You're gorgeous!!! I got rockocco with vanity l/g, its ggorgeous, you should def try it out.

And you live near me! how cool!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 25, 2006)

I think a warm red would be fab on you.
For a deeper more subtle red maybe try New York Apple, for a brighter red red maybe Ruby woo.

Hell just try them all until you love one.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely warm


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Aug 25, 2006)

Warm for sure.  Try Fresh Moroccan.  One of my favorite reds ever.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies... I really love your input cuz y'all are so talented.  ;-)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 28, 2006)

*Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

So I never thought I was a red lipstick kinda girl, partly  because I always consentrate on my eye makeup, so I ususally wear very pale or neutral lip colors.  My sister in law was looking at a picture of me wearing red lipstick for one of my proms, and she said it looked great on me so now I am rethinking it.  I have some B2M empties, and thought I would red for a change.  Now the question is which one.  I have blonde hair, blue eyes, NW20 with pink undertones.  I don't want an orangy red, and I am not totally opposed to bright red, but I am thinking I might ease into the color with a more suble red (if that is even possible LOL!)  What would you recommend for me?

And.... if I am going to have red lips, that mean neutral eyes, so what is your favorite neutral MAC combo?  The only neutrals I have are retrospeck and nylon...


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

I am blonde, blue eyes, NC20, and I have a red lipstick phobia too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just can't get it to look good on me!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2006)

If you want a more subtle red, try dabbing it on with your finger for a more subtle 'bitten' effect


----------



## maxcat (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_So I never thought I was a red lipstick kinda girl, partly  because I always consentrate on my eye makeup, so I ususally wear very pale or neutral lip colors.  My sister in law was looking at a picture of me wearing red lipstick for one of my proms, and she said it looked great on me so now I am rethinking it.  I have some B2M empties, and thought I would red for a change.  Now the question is which one.  I have blonde hair, blue eyes, NW20 with pink undertones.  I don't want an orangy red, and I am not totally opposed to bright red, but I am thinking I might ease into the color with a more suble red (if that is even possible LOL!)  What would you recommend for me?

And.... if I am going to have red lips, that mean neutral eyes, so what is your favorite neutral MAC combo?  The only neutrals I have are retrospeck and nylon..._

 
I love red lipstick and believe there is one out there for everyone!
Try on Ladybug - it's more sheer than the others... also Redwood is worth a try. If you need to go in baby steps, Venitian lipglass is a good option - you can use it with Brick or Cherry liner for intensity control. 
I find Shroom is the best neutral for red lipstick. Hope this helps!


----------



## earlyglory (Aug 28, 2006)

I also have a red lipstick phobia. But nevertheless I always keep on trying them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also NW20 with pink undertones (blue eyes, dark brown hair), and I found out that reds with a bluish undertone look a lot better on me. 
Did you ever try "O"? I love this color, although it's not a "true red", but more a bronzed plum red. As it turns out very different on people, maybe you could just give it a try?

My favourite eyeshadow combos for everyday wear are: 
Relaxing (unfortunately LE) on lid, Satin Taupe in Crease, Shroom to highlight and Graphic Brown or Macroviolet as a liner. 
Shale together with Relaxing and Shroom, Blacktrack or Macroviolet as a liner.
Woodwinked, paired with Grain and Shroom, lined with Handforged Powerpoint.
I like these with my blue eyes and they are very wearable with a brighter lipstick in my opinion.

Have fun trying!
Jeannie


----------



## Shawna (Aug 28, 2006)

I second "O"   It looks brown in the tube, but goes on a really pretty red colour that isn't too much for my pale pale skin.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2006)

I LOVE red lipstick(my favorite is "Powerhouse") so perhaps I'm not the one to advise you.
However, I think "New York Apple" looks great on just about anyone!


----------



## Katura (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a phobia and broke it on Friday...I went to Nordies and told the MA "I want a red-red nd I want it to suit me. Please help!" We went through a couple...

And I settled on both of our favorites the new Rockocco l/s with Vanity l/g

Its super red and SUPER DELICIOUS.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a really hard time wearing red lips.  I have such thin puny lips, red lips always look blah.  I can pull of sheer glossy reds, but nothing too matte, otherwise I just look dumpy.

Neutral eye eh? - I would do liner and loads of mascara.  Skip the shadow, apply a brow highlight and define your brows pretty throughly as well.  

If you really want an eyeshadow shadow, do a very light wash of something almost matching your skin tone over the whole eye/lid and something slightly darker, but only slightly darker the the wash shadow in the crease.  I am at a loss for shadow names at the moment....


----------



## theleopardcake (Nov 14, 2006)

*Red Lipstick (I know, I know, I'm Late)*

Hey everyone! I haven't posted in the longest time, but I really need your help. My school's homecoming is this Friday, and I'm wearing this greenish blue cocktail dress and people have recommended a 50's theme for my outfit. Do you think that I should just be safe and go with pink lips (I have Hug Me and Charm Factor lipsticks, Big Kiss Plushglass, Ciao Manhattan Lipglass, and Wonderstruck Lustreglass) or with the classic red lips? I don't know what shade of red would suit me best (i'm an NC30-35). Can you give me any suggestions? Preferably drugstore brands, but MAC ones will do too.

Here are pictures for reference:

In daylight (with flash):




(please don't mind the stupid face)

At night (with flash):




(with my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The dress and "trial" make up can be seen in this thread:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56544


Also...(sorry for so many questions), I don't really like the eye make up there (i hate woodwinked). Does anyone know what kinds of neutral shadows would look best for completing this look?

The neutrals that i have are (all MAC):
retrospeck, woodwinked, soba, mulch, romp, nylon, honesty, gorgeous gold (?) and sumptuous olive. Thank you all so much!


----------



## theleopardcake (Nov 14, 2006)

someone please help me =(


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2006)

Viva Glam I is a really excellent, sophisticated red that I'm sure would look like it was made for you. Check it out. It's nice and matte, which is great for that pin-up red lip, but feel free to add gloss; it looks wonderful either way.

As far as eyes go, you can do pretty much any neutrals you want, but I'd try to keep the shadow really subtle, then add black liquid liner (or Fluidline).


----------



## Ethel (Nov 14, 2006)

Russian Red is a classic 40s shade that looks good on nearly everyone.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 14, 2006)

Viva Glam I l/s with Red Enriched l/l...OR (from the MAC website, Dita's MU for Viva Glam VI): Viva Glam VI l/s, Red Enriched l/l, Viva Glam VI l/g.  I bought this look the other day (I have around the same skintone as you and same haircolor) and the glossy red lips are just the right shade of red...not too bright, but glossy and very retro!!  Even the MUA at the Saks MAC counter I went to was shocked at how gorgeous the color combo turned out!!
I would try either look out first at MAC...drugstore MU is good, but remember, buying Viva Glam is donating to a fantastic cause as well!
Just remember to fill in lips completely with the Red Enriched creamstick l/l, then top with the l/s then l/g...the perfect red, without going too bright or dark.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nick* 

 
_Viva Glam I is a really excellent, sophisticated red that I'm sure would look like it was made for you. Check it out. It's nice and matte, which is great for that pin-up red lip, but feel free to add gloss; it looks wonderful either way.

As far as eyes go, you can do pretty much any neutrals you want, but I'd try to keep the shadow really subtle, then add black liquid liner (or Fluidline)._

 
I agree, it looks really good on almost anyone.

Why don't you try it on at a MAC counter, wearing your dress or something in a similar color?


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 15, 2006)

Dubonnet was my first MAC red and I love it.  It doesn't turn orange on me either.  I don't have a MAC liner to suggest, but I'm sure the girls there can find you a good one.  One MA suggested C-Thru l/g to add some shine, but I like Bronze Sugar to add some warmth, especially when I wear gold on my eyes.  HTH!


----------



## chocula (Nov 15, 2006)

I too also recommend Dubonnet.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi!  Asian NC30 here!

I love Russian Red and Viva Glam I (but more Russian Red than Viva Glam).   If you can get your hands on it, Pure Vanity l/g looks awesome with it.

Oh, and I'll probably tried the Red Enriched one Fairybelle told you about.  That sounds lovely and it looks hot on Dita.


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 15, 2006)

i love russian red. the only other reds i have are mac red, which is ok, but russian red is sizzling! and i also have fanplastico lacquer, but you probably want a more classic l/s, so RR it is!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2006)

Milani Candy Apple l/s! it's a nice, rich 1950s-ish red


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 15, 2006)

i second Russian Red and Viva Glam I
Hope the sugestions helped you decide


----------



## KIT (Dec 8, 2006)

*red lipstick*

im looking for a red lipstick. Matte and bold. any suggestions?


----------



## franimal (Dec 8, 2006)

ruby woo


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 8, 2006)

Russian Red is pretty bold and matte.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 9, 2006)

Ladybug


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 9, 2006)

I love Viva Glam I!!!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Dec 9, 2006)

definately glam


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 9, 2006)

RUSSIAN RED!


If you apply venetian lustreglass on top of that, it becomes even redder (but no longer matte)!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^These are all good suggestions. You should try them all out in person and see which one you finally fall in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 9, 2006)

Russian Red is my everyday lipcolor.  I can never have enough stocked up!  I use Portside Cremestick Liner with it, too.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 9, 2006)

MACred. looooooooooooove


----------



## kimmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Cherry l/l and Redd l/l would give you a bold red matte look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as lipsticks though, i agree with MACred, it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## attacuswings (Dec 10, 2006)

I think it also depends on your skintone and what sort of shade you're looking for.  I personally like cool, blue toned reds.  I agree that Russian Red is amazing though - matte and bold, definitely.  I also really like the Formal Black Red Lip set.  Casanova is a lustre red that's only available in that set and it's gorgeous.


----------



## L0VELY (Jan 1, 2007)

I haven't worn red lipstick before, and I'm not sure of how to wear it and what to wear it with. I have Russian Red lipstick, and a Cherry lip pencil to go with it. What should the rest of my makeup be? And how do I start with the red lipstick? I'm a bit scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But yes, and I think I'd prefer having a glossy finish on my lips rather than matte. Would clear lipglass be okay, or should I purchase a red lipglass (possibly Russian Red / Venetian lustreglass)..? Or should I just start off wearing the lipglass on its own, and then sort of ease myself into the red lipstick?? I'm dying to try it out, but a bit scared.
And for lipglasses, which would be the best red lipglass for NC30-35 skin (if I'm wearing it alone)?? Should I also purchase a red lipstick with a different finish, like Ladybug, before wearing Russian Red???

OH MAN, that's a lot of questions. Sorry.................. :|.



TIA!!!


----------



## maxcat (Jan 1, 2007)

Ease off on everything else with a strong lip - keep your eyes fairly neutral but emphasize your brows and your lashes. As for lipglass... the clear one gives a nice vinyl kind of look.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Jan 1, 2007)

I just wore the russian red as it was XD.


I don't like using lip brushes so I apply from the tube...but don't smother the whole thing on your lip. Line them first then "pat" the lipstick onto your lip to fill them.

That always works for me. Afterwards, use the liner to reshape or whatever.

If you want extra extra red, use venetian lustreglass over it. But I like the bold matte finish, so I don't bother :]. Anyhow, don't worry too much about it, and just give it a shot.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 1, 2007)

when I wear red lips I either do a pale smoky eye or a very neutral eye.  Something like Shroom all over, a little Sunnydaze pigment in the crease, and thin black liner with lots of mascara.  

It's a good idea to start off with just the red gloss if you're not quite sure how to wear red on your lips.  That's a good way to get used to it and be comfortable with it!  When you're ready to get a little more bold, line the lips with your red pencil, smooth on the lipstick and blot it and then apply the gloss to make it more natural looking and not globby or anything.

I hope that helps!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

Russian Red is my [almost] everyday color!  It's such a great color, I love it sooooo much!  Cherry lipliner is perfect for it too!  Fill in your whole lip with the lipliner first, and draw it extra hard around the eges.  I'd use a lip brush for precision application of the lipstick.  Make sure to go to the VERY edge of the lipliner mark, and fill them in!.  If you want extra definition, you can use a dark red lipliner like portside lightly around the edges after lipstick.  And if you want glossy, just use clear lipglass, red lipglosses don't look much different over the top of red lipstick, so don't spend the extra money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep your eyes very neutral, but you can opt to use black eyeliner and loads of black mascara to make your eyes stand out nicely.

1 more thing, guys go CRAZY for red lips, so don't hesitate to learn!


----------



## Cruzpop (May 7, 2007)

*Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

I've been thinking a lot lately about getting myself a TRUE red, lipstick.
I've seen Ruby Woo and Russian Red at MAC. They both look great.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

My fave on most people is Viva Glam I


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

Ruby woo is more pink while russian red is blue-ish. I love love russian red!​


----------



## eowyn797 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

i actually really love Lady Bug, but i'm NW15 so i'm not sure how helpful that is


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

I tried on the viva glam 1 and ruby woo and decided to go with the ruby woo...sometimes I'll use a mahogany lipliner lightly under it, so it's not sooo red. I have somewhat big lips..so when I'm wearing it...sometimes my sister says I look like a clown...but that's only because she's a hater! haha...and I usually wear neutral colors on my lips, so my lips are like, BAM out there when I wear ruby woo. I'm an nc40 and I like ruby woo...


----------



## amoona (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick color for a NC43?*

Ok honestly for red lipsticks you should totally go and try it yourself. Reds tend to be the hardest color for people becausee veryone has a different idea of the perfect red lip. I'm an NC40 and my favorites are Ruby Woo and Dubbonnet. I also just fell in love with Urgent! Slimshine as my new daytime toned down red lipstick.

If you don't mind Matte lipsticks then check out Ruby Woo with Springbean l/g on top WOW!


----------



## ArelysAdriana (May 21, 2007)

*Best red lipstick?*

I've been dying to try wearing red lipstick, but am afraid of looking like a clown.

What is the best red lipstick for NW20, green eyes, dark brown/black hair?

Thanks :loveya:


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

If you are just starting out and are afraid of going too bold, I would highly recommend lipstick in Lady Bug - it's a great sheer medium red that would work really well with your skintone!  This is one of my fav day reds.

If you want to try something less sheer and more bold, try russian red lipstick (matte).

If you want to try something more deeper and richer, try dubonnet (it's absolutely gorgeous)


----------



## User49 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

I like ruby woo or ruby doo (can't remember what it is one of those two!) and some of the viva glams are good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Ps Im an nw15-20 too so definitly give it a go!) Apparently russian red lipgloss is nice too!


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

For the beginning Lady Bug because it is a lustre . Me , I love Russian Red but it is a mat lipstick .


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

I am NW20 and absolutely *obsessed* with red lipstick *grins* so hopefully I can help.

With your hair colour, I bet you can pull of a whole range of shades. But here's some to consider to be going on with (going from subtle to more full-on)

- New York Apple: the MAC site describes this as "Muted red with pinky-red shimmer", I would describe this as a warm, complex very very shimmery red which looks almost like a car paint finish and suits most complexions. It's not at all bright or over-powering, just very face-warming, you can even get away with this to work if you wear it with a minimal eye. The shimmer makes it feel quite glam, too, it reminds me of "Ruby Slippers" and I think this is a great "starter" red lipstick if you're not wanting to go very bright.

- If your taste in reds veers more towards the berryish, darker side of things, try Dubonnet (kinda the colour of red wine, hence the title) 

- Ladybug's already been discussed: a very bright but very sheer red that suits most skintones, and very lovely indeed. Not a bad "starter" red at all.

- With your colouring, I'm betting "Ruby Woo" is going to be a winner with you. It's a warm blue-toned red, slightly less full-on bright than "Russian Red" (which I wouldn't recommend as a "first time" red), and I personally find it more flattering on my skintone than RR. It's pretty and very retro.

- My all-time favourite lipstick however just by a tiny, tiny edge over Ruby Woo is "Glam", a really unusual cherry-red, really bright and very red, but with really full-on pinkish undertones which would work great on your skintone. Stunning, think this would look great on you.... but be aware it's a real head-turner of a lipstick and fuller-on than the others I've recommended. Try this if you normally like bright cheery pink lipstick, it's a perfect fusion of red and pink, almost like the colour of a poppy if that makes sense.

- Glam and Ruby Woo are matte lipsticks, which some people find very drying and dislike: I'm the opposite, I love 'em, but they're not for everyone. If you fancy a bluish red but dislike the matte texture, go for "MAC Red", it's a satin, and IMHO it sits somewhere between Ruby Woo and Glam on the shade side - a warm pinkish red with bluish undertones. 

- Personally I don't suit brick/brown undertoned reds at all, but I have very yellow undertones to my complexion which you may not. If you fancy trying something in this colour range, look at "Chili" or "Fresh Moroccan". Both are very pretty lipsticks, and very wearable reds, they just don't work on me at all.

Hope this helps, Sho x


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

Some Links to BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL Specktrites FOTD's to show what some of these colours look like.


NEW YORK APPLE
---------------
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=york+apple scroll down to look 4
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=york+apple - second look
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=york+apple
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=york+apple

MAC RED
--------
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...hlight=ladybug - last look

LADYBUG
-------
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/178/4...38135ea8_o.jpg
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=ruby_woo - 1/2 way down in Sanne's post

RUBY WOO
---------
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=ruby_woo (top of page)
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=ruby+woo

GLAM
-----
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=ruby_woo - 1/2 way down in Sanne's post


----------



## giz2000 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

For your coloring;  Dubonnet...hands down!


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

Here's a few of fresh Morroccan FOTD's I forgot to stick in my first list of recs. You can see how it's a very different "type" of red, I think it's gorgeous, but it just don't flatter on me...

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...fresh+moroccan
http://www.specktra.net/attachment.p...0&d=1161833149
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...fresh+moroccan
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...fresh+moroccan


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

Russian Red is my favorite!


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

my fave is Viva Glam 1, a really nice everyday red for me, i get out the Russian Red for perfoming and special occaions


----------



## ArelysAdriana (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Best red lipstick?*

Thank you all very much! This helped a lot. I've got myself a nice red lipstick shopping list now


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

*red lipstick advice*

i bought Dubonnet l/s and Mahogany l/l because i really like the red lip look....but still don't feel like i can pull it off.  i am a C4 (also fall between NC300 and NC 400), black hair (didn;t know if that matter because most people i think of that pull off the red lips are causcasian blondes, not asian and black colored haired.)

anyhow, i have since purchased Paramount and i think i like this color much better.  i do keep the rest simple - mascara and pinch o peach blush....sometimes i add vanilla pigments to my eyelids.

anyhow, what can i do to make the Dubonnet usable on me?  i do have spice l/l but still don't like that combination.  is it doomed to sit in the bottom of my makeup bag...or should i take the nearly full tube to b2m?

thanks!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

I always think of dark hair with a red lip, look at Dita Von Teese, or Bettie Page, they both rock the red lip and have dark hair, if it still intimidates you, tone it down by mixing the lipcolor with gloss or balm making it more sheer


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

I'd have to disagree that only blondes can rock red lipstick.  I think that everyone can rock red lipstick and that includes raven haired beauties.  I love red lipstick and love dubonnet - perhaps you can try pairing it with auburn l/l instead?  That is my favourite combo, it gives me the perfect rich deeper red (without being too vampy) - I am asian, NC35, with black hair and eyes, by the way.

The eye makeup/face makeup you mentioned to go with the red lipstick sounds perfect - perhaps try dubonnet again with auburn l/l, and blot the lipstick very gently after you've applied it and add a tiny bit of clear gloss to the middle of your lips for a plumping/3D effect.

Dubonnet lipstick is gorgeous (it's my fav mac rich red lippie) and will definitely work for someone of your skintone/features - so definitely give it another try since it'll be such a huge shame to bring back a new tube of l/s for B2M.

If you are not so used to a bold or deeper red, you can always try a sheerer red first - I always recommend this for red lip starters lol: Lady bug - it's a sheer medium red and is very forgiving.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

When I went to Sephora to get a red lippie a girl there told me that it could take 30 minutes if not more to find the right red for you. I looked at bright reds but felt a little uncomfortable in them and settled for a darker red with a hint of brown. It's called Madison by Vincent Longo

Try a lot of different reds and you'll find one that suits you =]


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *me_jelly* 

 
_I'd have to disagree that only blondes can rock red lipstick._

 
sorry, i didn't mean to sound like i was saying _only_ blondes look good in red lipstick - i meant that's all i could think of such as gwen stefani, christina aguilera (who i am so glad is not as skanky as she was in her dirrty days....sorry if offend anyone who did like her in those days), marilyn monroe...

bettie page isn't a face i see on those television shows like Access Hollywood, and i have heard of Dita Von Teese but for some reason i just didn't think of her.  i've been in school for the last 4 yrs, so my mind isn't quick to think of these beauties unless i somehow caught an episode of Access Hollywood.  

next time i go to the mac counter i will try auburn l/l with the dubonnet.  thanks everyone!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

who says you need to look like a movie star though, and Aguleira wore red lips when she was dark too


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_sorry, i didn't mean to sound like i was saying only blondes look good in red lipstick - i meant that's all i could think of such as gwen stefani, christina aguilera (who i am so glad is not as skanky as she was in her dirrty days....sorry if offend anyone who did like her in those days), marilyn monroe...

bettie page isn't a face i see on those television shows like Access Hollywood, and i have heard of Dita Von Teese but for some reason i just didn't think of her. i've been in school for the last 4 yrs, so my mind isn't quick to think of these beauties unless i somehow caught an episode of Access Hollywood. 

next time i go to the mac counter i will try auburn l/l with the dubonnet. thanks everyone!_

 
nah, no worries, I wasn't offended at all, just wanted to encourage you to try the lippie again =)

But yes, definitely try it with aburn l/l (I find it to be a close match to the actual color of dubonnet, rather than changing the color)..let me know how it goes!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

Why don't you think it'll work for you? I'm Asian and I used to wear red lipstick all the time. I still wear it.

You have to consider the shade of red you're using. Dark burgundy red doesn't look great on me during the day, too dark and dramatic. Brighter red, like what Christina Aguilera has been wearing, has been the perfect red for me for the day. You can't wear a crazy amount of color if you wear red on your lips; you have to balance it.

If you still aren't comfortable wearing red for some reason, tints are nice or just restricting yourself to night time. You can turn your current lipstick into a tint by just smudging it on your lips with your finger or applying balm first then wearing it; latter method, though, always makes it wear faster on me.

You have to really play around with reds to find a good match. And by play, I mean actually try them on. Some are too blue, some are too orange, etc.

A good red is hard to find.


----------



## amoona (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: red lipstick advice*

I'm an NC40 with black hair and Dubonnet is my go to red lip (as well as Alta Moda). I wear it with Cherry l/l and Springbean l/g on top.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: another red lipstick question..*

I am in the NW 50 complexion family.  My complexion is in the range of Gabrielle Union.

Three favorites reds of mine are by Astarte Cosmetics.

1) Bad Girl Red Lip Lacquer
2) Candy Apple Red Gloss
3) Climax Lip Lacquer.

These colors are slammin against chocolatey complexions.

http://www.astartecosmetics.com


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: another red lipstick question..*

I'm not your shade, but Nars Red Lizard doesn't appear to have any red. The Nars line of lipsticks has a great selection of red lipstick


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

*I can't pull off red lipstick*

Red lipstick seems like the one thing that every girl has and everyone can wear. 
I have tried and tried but I hate the way I look with red lipstick. I feel so ugly and I feel like a little girl who got into her mom's makeup. I feel like I can't wear too much other makeup when I wear red lipstick, and if I'm not wearing too much other makeup, it makes the lipstick look...wrong. (like i have the perfect outfit but my hair isn't done...ya kno?)

I've never worn this in public lol obviously. I just wanted to know if anyone has had this problem or is it just me? I have this problem with all dark lipsticks though (i haven't gone darker than a medium brownish color)


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

I feel the same way you do!  I feel like when I wear it, I'm either overdone or it just doesn't fit me.  Usually I wear lipgloss, so maybe that's why.  I always have to tone it down by mixing colors


----------



## jenii (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

It's just not something you're used to wearing, so it feels like it looks weird.

You could just get a sheer red gloss, or one of the MAC Lustre lipsticks in a red shade. You'd be getting red lip color, without having to fully commit to having RED RED lips.


----------



## macslut (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

I can't wear red lipstick and have problems with all but the darkests...which are too dark for me.  I have nice, pigmented lips so it is hard to get anything to show up.  I stick to lipgloss and Plushglass for the most part.


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

I love red lips, it's my default look when I want to look sexy/mysterious.  But of course, I normally only reserve bold/vampy red lips for evenings.  For daytime, I do red lips sometimes when I'm feeling a little funky and dangerous lol - but I use a sheerer/glossier reds.

I'm guessing that you may find it weird since you are not used to the look!  That happened to me be to when I just got into smokey/more dramatic eyes (since I always tend to do bolder lips than eyes)...I thought it looked like I got punched in the eye or something lol - but after a while, more dramatic eyes seemed more natural to me

Start with sheeer red glosses or a sheer red l/s with clear gloss overtop - keep eyes to a simple neutral wash and black eyeliner/mascara, and neutral blush - when you start to feel more comfortable with it, try bolder, less sheer reds.

I personally believe that everyone can find a red lipstick that will work for them - it'll take a bit of playing around before you find out which type of red works best for your skintone/features.  Good luck!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

red just doesnt suit me either!

my old house amte wore lots and had all the mac reds... they just look garish on me and clash with my skin...both yellow toned and blue ones!

and id love to rock the xtina/gwen look!

i can wear bright pinks like girl about town..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

Thanks everyone for your help! I thought about trying a red gloss first but I haven't got around to it. Still, when I wear red lipstick/gloss I'm going to make sure the rest of my makeup is perfect, my hair is perfect and my outfit is perfect...because if its not...I'll feel dumb again lol

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

What type of red lipstick have you tried? Blue Red or a more Orange Red? Sometimes only one type of red is flattering, which specific lipsticks have you tried using? What are the finishes?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I can't pull off red lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_What type of red lipstick have you tried? Blue Red or a more Orange Red? Sometimes only one type of red is flattering, which specific lipsticks have you tried using? What are the finishes?_

 
see...as much as I love makeup and want to be a makeup artist, I have NO idea. LoL I have no idea how to decipher if a red lipstick is blue or orange. And I know what you mean..but I don't "get it"
and as far as the finish? I guess you mean like shimmery, or glossy, or matte???? it was matte. it was a Revlon lipstick i saw halle berry wearing

DO I MAKE SENSE? lol i'm so clueless


----------



## eyelinerlover (Sep 16, 2007)

*lipstick or gloss for very red lips?*

As the title says!

I have very red full lips and i would like a nice lipstick or lipgloss that highlights them and makes them look bootiful!

I find however that most of them dissapear on me.

Im not into really really beige ones or anything bright red.

Many thanks ladies


----------



## dollparts (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: lipstick or gloss for very red lips?*

I would suggest Mac's Sinnamon lustreglass... It's considered a beige, but it doesn't go on beige (more of a sheer nude) and it has amazing sparkles in it that compliment many lips I have seen!
Viva Glam VI lipglass is also very beautiful, and compliments every skin tone... it goes on a warm terracotta plum and has very nice sheen to it... =) hope this helps!!!!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: lipstick or gloss for very red lips?*

Nars has some amazing reds, one for every skin tone-Jungle Red,Congo Red,TransSiberian Express,TransEuropean Express,Shanghai Express,there is a blood red color,and a Spanish Red too. They have a thick lip laquer called Diablo.They have a number of red tube glosses as well.All of these reds are very strong on color.


----------



## coconut (Oct 10, 2007)

*Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

I have pretty white teeth, but I just got Seriously Rich Mattene lipstick (which is reddish-pink) and I swear it makes my teeth look slightly yellow. I seem to remember some rule about some shades of red making teeth look more white than others. Is it true reds that are whitening and red-pinks aren't? Thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

hi blue tinted reds make your teeth look super white and orange based ones make teeth look slightly yellow, i have ruby woo and russian red and my teeth are so white with them both xx


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

Yellow/orange shades of red make them appear more yellow.  Blue based reds will make your teeth look more white


----------



## me_jelly (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

Blue based red makes your teeth appear white - too bad most of them are too harsh on my skin =(  I prefer orange/tomato reds in general, love the brightness of them and they don't seem to change the color of my teeth


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

the bright reds are teeth whitening.


----------



## coconut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

So is pink-red lipstick closer to orange-red or blue-red? Thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

i suppose a pink can be blue tinted or have a warmer undertone such as yellow or orange, i noticed that poise in the new mattene range says yellow tinted pink x


----------



## frocher (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

......


----------



## coconut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Pink red would be more blue based imo._

 
Yeah, it does seem more cooled-toned (i.e. blue-based) than warm-toned. The guy who worked at MAC even told me that it (Seriously Rich) makes my teeth look white. I'm probably imagining things as I'm always paranoid about how white my teeth are for some reason and people always comment on how white they are and I never see it! Thanks for the imforation everyone!

Now, if only I could work up the courage to wear Seriously Rich out! It's a gorgeous colour, but I'm so used to wearing pinks and nudes only on my lips and it certainly stands out against my fair skin, blue eyes, and blonde hair.


----------



## Dani (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Which Shades of Red Lipstick Make Your Teeth Appear White?*

If you're looking for a red from the Mattene collection try Classic Dame.  It's vibrant blood red and the color's deep so the whites of your teeth really pop out (for me anyway).


----------



## Turquoise917 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Red Lipstick for NC35*

I've been having a hard time looking for a red lipstick. Some either look more fuschia or too orange. I use NC35 in MAC, I have medium skin with gold/yellow undertones. Doesn't have to be MAC. I appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## frocher (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

Mac Russian Red, a classic blue red.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

MAC Mattene Lipstick in 'Classic Dame' or Dior 'Numerical Red'


----------



## meiming (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

I recently found NYC Retro Red based on a suggestion by another specktralite and I love it! It looks soo good and it's cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm studiofix powder C4 and recently matched for liquid foundation NC35 also. 

HTH!


----------



## Linda Baby (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

MAC "Rage"


----------



## me_jelly (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

Try Classic dame or dubonnet.  I find a lot of other MAC reds tend to turn fuchsia/hot pink on me, like russian red or ruby woo


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

You MUST check out Rimmel Lipstick in Scream. other than that, I'd suggest Russian Red


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

im dead scared of red lipsticks, so i opted for a red lipgloss and picked up NARs lipgloss in Bad education, and its a great red - not orange or magenta-y.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

i love ruby woo and russian red by Mac they are both amzing true reds x


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

2nd, Rimmel Scream.  Or Rimmel Screamer, which a touch darker.  Also, Revlon Certainly Red.  I'm NC42 and have a fotd with Certainly Red on the "FOTD Board."  Feel free to check it out, if that helps.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC35*

Astarte Cosmetics Bad Girl Red Lacquer or Climax Lipgloss would be gorgeous against your complexion.


----------



## thenovice (Dec 13, 2007)

*Red Lipstick for NC20.*

Whats your favorite? I want a matte color. My "holiday" dress is kind of retro and i want to do the classic winged eyeliner/red lip combo. I have yet to find one i like, any suggestions?


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

....


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

i love Rage, but it's a frost.


----------



## thenovice (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

thanks ladies!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

I am NC 25-30 (but at the moment, on the 25 side) and I love Queen's Sin and Viva Glam I!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

Try checking Classic Dame Mattene l/s as well


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

I'm NC20 as well and I really love Queen's Sin, Ruby Woo, Russian Red and Classic Dame.


----------



## thenovice (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Red Lipstick for NC20.*

I really appreciate the help ladies, thanks so much!


----------



## KTB (Jan 9, 2008)

*Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I see all the FOTDs here with red lips and they look so fabulous that I want to take the plunge. I just have no idea how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We don't have a counter/store here or close by so 99% of my buying is done online.

If you were suggesting shades of red for a beginner like me what would you suggest? I'm an NW20/25 with blue eyes, strawberry blond hair and freckles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's apic of me and my son to give you a better idea of what I look like (okay I guess it's not a better "idea" since it's a pic of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

try something sheer first, like a lipgloss - maybe the Russian Red?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I agree with the above post.  Russian Red lipgloss is great, or for an even more subtle look, Dewy Jube lipgelee.  I'm also an NW20, so when you are ready for more, do Russian Red lipstick with Russian Red lipgloss, or Dewy Jube lipgelee on top...it's love!


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I'd try Venetian lustreglass to begin with.


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I would do Russian Red lipglass worn very sheerly.


----------



## KTB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

So Russian Red seems to be a pretty clear favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check it out. And thanks for the suggestions of trying a lipglass first - I hadn't really thought of that.


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

You could also try a bunch of drugstore lipsticks first-I started that way, and it gave me a better idea of what I wanted.  For example, if you pick up a cheapy red lipstick and find it's too dark, you know to look for a lighter red online.  By the same token, if you find it's too orange or too brown, you can look for more of a blue-based red. 

I hope that helps you!  I have about five different red lipsticks and it took me a while to get it down so I wish you the best of luck!!  And blue-based reds look great on everyone, so if all else fails, go with Ruby Woo or Russian Red from Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that helps you!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Russian Red lipstick!!!!! LOVE THIS!


----------



## KTB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

iheartangE  that helps so much thanks


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

A few tips for wearing a red in any shade that have really helped me, before I start if I know I am going to be using a red on my self I like to exfoliate my lips that morning, I do mine in the shower but what ever you use i'm sure is fine, red likes to feather and bleed more then other shades. it will help alot to prime the lip, and use a concieler around your mouth and up in to the lip line so that some is actualy on your lip as well, sure you will look like a medical paitent for a sec but dont worry your going to cover them back up in a second. Then you want to line your lips, not something I do with all shades of lipstick but I find its fairly nessary with reds, after your lined add your lipstick if your going for a matte I put a good coverage on and then with a single ply of a tissue or square of toilet paper I place it over the lips to blot but also dust the other side of the tissue with set powder, and presto! 

 for glossy red well it can be tricky tends to get everywhere on everything you eat or all over your pearly whites if I am useing it for an all day look and not just a photo shoot, I like to use a long wear (dont use liners under the long wears it will cause them to not stay anywhere you have placed the liners) Put it on very carefuly and attentivly, you dont want any mistakes with red on your face, and if you want dramitic coverage put on a thin coat and wait a min or two then apply another instead of doing 1 thicker coat. Then when thats dry toss one of red glosses or lipglass or lusterglass or even a satin lipstick over the top and then after you drink your morning coffie you only have to touch up the top gloss coat all day and your base red will be fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do be weary of greesy or oily foods tho those are the long wears weakness.


----------



## KTB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Wow Pixygirl those are great tips!! Thank you so much, I'm getting much less afraid to wear red now


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Pixygirl has some great tips. I never go without a liner .  It keeps the lipstick off your teeth! Also, apply, blot, repeat a few times to concentrate the color.  I use a brush so it gets really in all the crevices. I think Russian Red is not warm enough for your complexion . Try NARS Shanghai Express, its very flattering to warm skins. I also think you would look stunning in a deep nude red that is more sheer like Morroco or Spanish Red (NARS).

For blotting, I prefer paper towels-toilet paper sometimes falls apart and sticks to the lips and face blotting papers don't work here well.

MUFE (Makeup Forever) makes a good lipseal that keeps any lipstick that is not too greasy -on the whole day.


----------



## KTB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Kuuipo those are great tips too. I'll look at those NARS colours thanks


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Your son is a cutie pie!  I'm NW 20 and at the MAC store the SA recommended Lady Bug.  It is a "wearable" red for day or night.


----------



## KTB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Thanks Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's definitely a keeper.  I've been drawn to Lady Bug online so I'll definitely add it to my list.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I'd try Venetian lustreglass to begin with._

 

agree!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I agree to start with a sheer gloss (i love venetian lustreglass) then as you get used to it, add a red lipstick over the gloss for a little more color. as you get comfortable you can start reversing the order and put lipstick on first and gloss second...or no gloss at all!!
good luck!! 
red lipstick = Love


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I second LadyBug. Its a lustre too, so its a sheerer formula. And like its been said before, make sure you use a red lipliner.

Oh and your son is adorable!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

THe only Mac red shades im comfterable wearing outside of my home lol ..are Ladybug l/s ...love Mac lustres ... and Venetian L/g alone or paired together ..but I definetly love ladybug more than the others. Im nc 25. 

ladybug gets my vote =P


----------



## KTB (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Lady Bug seems to be pulling away from Russian Red and I must admit that it scares me less when I look at the swatches online


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_Lady Bug seems to be pulling away from Russian Red and I must admit that it scares me less when I look at the swatches online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That, and Russian Red l/s is a matte formula, and I find it enhances every little crevice or imperfection in my lips, unless I use a gloss over it.

I would still consider getting a red lipglass, however. But Lady Bug is still awesome.


----------



## ginagate (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for a beginner?*

I'd go with NARS flamenco, it's a sheer red that can be applied heavier for more intensity. It's my 'work red' along with NARS' Spanish Red.


----------



## mac4ever (Jan 20, 2008)

*warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

I have fair skin


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

Lady Danger!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

Viva Glam I is a nice red to try.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

My personal fav is actually from mark.  It is their Glamazing lip and cheek rouge in Screen Scarlett.  So awesome!  But if you are looking to go the MAC route, then I suggest Lady Danger, Chili, Dubonnet, or Eager.  HTHS!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

Im NC 20/25 and I really like Lady Bug =)


----------



## frocher (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: warm toned red lipstick from MAC*

Lady Danger.


----------



## D0ll.Parts (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

I personally really like russian red, and i'm pretty pale.
i think there is, like many others have said, a red for everyone :].
Just sometimes it takes a little while to find it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

I am NW 20 and I really like to wear red lipstick.

I wear Viva Glam I with lip pencil Auburn or Russian Red with lip pencil Cherry. I apply the lipstick with a brush.

My MA once said to me: "You must wake up in the morning and say - today is a day for Viva Glam I!"
I listen to this feeling in the morning


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I am blonde, blue eyes, NC20, and I have a red lipstick phobia too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just can't get it to look good on me!_

 
I'm an nc25-30 and i found that Modern Ms. from the barbie collection is very flattering on me.  If you can get one i would, it has brick tones which work well with our skin tone.   Also try New York Apple but it is more of a pink in my opinion.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Red lips are tricky. Reds can make thin lips look like two thin red lines.  Reds require the right base like liner all over the lips, applicication of lipstick and blotting till you build up to the right colpour that will not migrate off the lips onto the face or teeth. What looks great in the tube or on your friend may look not so good on you (MAC's O looks like I was asphyxiated, Russian Red is way too cool-and thin) Sometimes a deep rose or a moccha'd or plummy red can work better. (On warmer skins) Blood Reds like Fire Down Below (NARS) work well as a stain, and a clear red gloss or laquer can be applied to a lighter red (Sucess, SCarlett Empress, Viridiana) to ampify the redness and shine without making the lips apperar too flat or thin. (Matte red is very old lady)


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

i have a red lipstick phobia, i dont think i could pull it off.
ive never really tried it but ive been wanting to buy one to
try it out. but i dont wanna dish out the money on something
that im not too sure about /=


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I am blonde, blue eyes, NC20, and I have a red lipstick phobia too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just can't get it to look good on me!_

 

Try MAC's Russian Red. Its similiar to that vibrant red that Christina Aguilera wears. She was actually my inspiration in wearing red. 
Russian Red is a true blue red..bonus is..it makes your teeth look lighter
Hope that helps


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_i have a red lipstick phobia, i dont think i could pull it off.
ive never really tried it but ive been wanting to buy one to
try it out. but i dont wanna dish out the money on something
that im not too sure about /=_

 

You dont have to dish out a lot of money. Catch Rite Aid drugstore when they have those Loreal and Revlon 30% or BYGO sells. which lately they have been having a lot of. you can pretty much get two different red lipsticks for the price of one. Revlon has a nice one called "True Red" and Loreal's HIP line has a nice red like lip gloss. Im not sure of the name though.

You would look great in red. but I'll tell you like a MUA told me when I was scarred to try red, you really just have to go for it. Dont be scarred.


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

How about a red tinted lipglass or lustreglass? They're beautiful, but not super bright if that's what you're worried about. Venetian lustreglass and Russian Red Lipglass are good ones.


----------



## KTB (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

I had the same phobia but bit the bullet and bought LadyBug on reccomendation from here. While I've only worn it once (not sure I can pull off bright red lips teaching grade 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I felt amazing in it.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

im nc25 nc30 I love read lipstick so much but i usually end up wiping it off, but i find russian red and ruby woo the best two reds they look amazing!!! total bombshell x


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

I loooove red lips. I am also NW20 with pink undertones. My go-to red is Dubonnet when I want all-out glamour, Here it is on me:
http://specktra.net/f166/my-first-red-lippie-81525/

Ladybug is sheerer and good for a day event. If you want to ease your way in, I wear Venetian lg as my day or work red.

I am more of a bold lip girl so I do a lot of neutral eyes. With red lips I like a light, shimmery eye like Vanilla, Phloof, Quick Frost piggie, UDs Polyester Bride, Stila's Moonlight, etc.

With other bold lips (bright pinks or fuchsias or plums), I like cool browns, taupes, and grays: Satin Taupe, Showstopper, Clue, pigments like Tan, Coco Beach, Subtle, Copperclast, Sweet Sienna etc.

I have dark eyes and I'm partial to purple and greens so I will use muted or mixed versions of those colors like Shale, the Inventive Quad, and Green Brown pigment, and UD Smog. Obviously you have to be subtle to do a neutral eye with color but it can be great with the right lips.

I hope that helps!


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_i have a red lipstick phobia, i dont think i could pull it off.
ive never really tried it but ive been wanting to buy one to
try it out. but i dont wanna dish out the money on something
that im not too sure about /=_

 

ya, i have a really big bottom lip and a kinda thin upper lip, my lips are pretty much dumbb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  and reds, though i havn't tried in a while, look ridic on me.  i suppose i'll eventually give them another try, but don't wanna dish out a lot...maybe i'll get a ma to help me someday...


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Maybe try Boundless 3d Glass, or Urgent! (even though it's not a true 'red') slimshine?


----------



## User49 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Red lips look so great with mariln style flick black eyeliner. I have been wearing red lips a lot lately! I used to be a bit afraid of it but now I can't get enough! My favorite combo at the mo is Brick Lipliner, Ruby Woo Lipstick and Totally It Lipgloss on top from Fafi. Ruby Woo is a dry one and if you hate the feel of dry lips then a lot of the red ones mac do might not work for you. Try Mac Red or Ruby Woo or Lady Bug


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

*





 I'm not great with orangey-reds, but I do love blue-toned reds...I adore burgundies, as well. I *love* matte lippies!*
* I have dark brown eyes (which my grandpa used to say were black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I miss him so), & I have very pale skin (pinkish undertones, I guess), & black hair.*

*I was thinking...I don't follow rules very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At times I have a strong urge to do up my eyes *and* my lips. I wouldn't call my lips very large, nor memorable, but they're kind of medium, well - mated upper & lower. I don't go for all-out flamboyant, not usually, but I have been known not to do a neutral lip, even if my eyes become Smoke and Fire. lol !*

*    Since the untimely passing of a dear friend just over a year ago, whenever I feel timid about doing something which doesn't fit into a box, I think of him. He lived his Life to the fullest, was an actor/musician, who had lots of crazy costumes & makeup, which he did not only use in plays, but sometimes, simply for fun. He loved attention, but he gave more of it to others than he sought for himself.
(I love you,my dear friend, Brian, Forever & Always...)*

*     ...I've got on heavyish black eyeliner, several coats of mascara, & a matte "Aubergine" lipstick by Bourjois...I had no time to make my eyes more Dramatic, but I wish I had, as I have my friend in my mind so much these Days...(this week was the anniversary of his passing.)*

*    I do not know how long I will be allowed to keep this Life...so I dare myself to do the things I dream, as long as they don't hurt anyone...*

*    Enjoy trying out your reds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*         xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## Dani California (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Oh yes, am very pale, and very scared of red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to be able to wear it properly a la Gwen Stefani.......

However, one red gloss I've found that looks lovely on is Prescriptives Moonbeam gloss in Meteor - looks way scary in the tube, but a lovely sheer almost strawberry red on. Gorgeous colour.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else have a RED lipstick phobia?  (And recs please!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oh yes, am very pale, and very scared of red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to be able to wear it properly a la Gwen Stefani.......
_

 
It looks natural on her. When she started wearing pinky lips when Sweet Escape came out, she looked like a different person. 

I'm pale also but I love red lippies. I do believe there's a shade for everyone.


----------



## Madonna (May 17, 2008)

*Red lipstick for NC40 asian*

Hey dolls. I'm still on the prowl for that perfect red l/s. I tried the 206 shade from MUFE but it was a little too bright. Maybe I'm just not used to the red?? I'm an NC40 in the mineralize satinfinish. Anway, I'm sooo in love with NARS l/s right now, but I'm not sure which shade to go with. What are some of the reds that have worked for you?


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 17, 2008)

*Red lipstick for me?*

Hi ladies! My MA tried Russian Red on me the other day, topped with Fanplastico lacquer, and he said it looked gorgeous! What do you think? I'm an NW20 in SFF, NW25 in Studio Fix, I've got dark brown hair and ochre (!!) eyes. Can you tell me which Mac red lipstick would be best for me? Not Port Red, I tried it and it looked awful...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks heaps!
XXX & OOO


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

Because you are a cool tone (NW) I'd put you with Russian Red or Viva Glam I


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

Have you tried Dubonnet l/s. I got mine last week in a B2M haul and I love it. I'm a NC20. . . .


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

im nw20 with brown hair as well and im a bit nervous about trying red lipstick


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

Try ruby woo its similar to russian red but more matt, im not convinced about lipgloss over red lipstick i like the retro matt look x


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Try ruby woo its similar to russian red but more matt, im not convinced about lipgloss over red lipstick i like the retro matt look x_

 
I agree, and if not the matte look, I think a subtle shine. If you want the shine, try the Slimshines in maybe Grenadine (cool undertone) or Urgent! for a  hot look.


----------



## aimee (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

i like new york apple lipstick its a frost
its more on the pinky than red side but im nw20 too and i dont like to wear straight up red lipsticks
check maccosmetics homepage for a swatch


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

I love russian red. I use it with the burgundy lip liner. Russian red is a blue red, which I love. I also use MAC red on occasion


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

New York Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dark hair and eyes with light skin would be beautiful with it.


----------



## user79 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

I love MAC Red.


----------



## User49 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

I'm NW20/sometimes NC25 with blonde hair and I LOVE RUBY WOO with Totally It lipgloss from Fafi over the top! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## kelcia (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

I think russian red is great for pale girls. Like if you've ever seen russian people in movies like james bond that's the type of red they have and I always wanted that and I got it when I got russian red. I'd forgo the lipglass though that's the lamest thing ever.. Red and Matte.
Also Urgent! isn't a great idea for red.. more orangy than blue and you really have to layer it on. Still amazing lipstick tho.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Red lipstick for me?*

Try Classic Dame mattene - I got one the other day and its gorgeous!!!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

It depends on your skin color, as well as, skin pigments/undertones. Hair and eye color also play a role, but only moderately.

If you have cool pigments/undertones, you would need a red lipstick that possesses cool colors, as opposed to warm. I would recommend "MAC lipstick in "Russian Red"

If you have warm pigments/undertones, you would need a red lipstick that possesses warm colors, as opposed to cool. I would recommend "MAC lipstick in Lady Danger"


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to love wearing red lipstick when I had red hair.  But since going back to my natural colour (dark blonde) I feel like I just can't pull it off any more.  I'm NW15 (just) with grey/blue eyes.  I love bright lipsticks, but I just don't know where to start with reds.  I've already got Venetian l/g, which is gathering dust as I just don't think it looks right.  Does anybody have any suggestions, or should I just stick to the pinks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's a couple of pics of me in an old FOTD here http://specktra.net/f166/feeling-pink-96827/ if that helps at all!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I just don't know where to start with reds.  I've already got Venetian l/g, which is gathering dust as I just don't think it looks right.  Does anybody have any suggestions, or should I just stick to the pinks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's a couple of pics of me in an old FOTD here http://specktra.net/f166/feeling-pink-96827/ if that helps at all!_

 
It's entirely your choice, of course, and you do look great in pinks, but since you asked ...
You have such _pretty_ lips, full and nicely shaped, that I think you can, as they say, totally pull off red lips.
I suspect that maybe you're just not used to seeing yourself in red.
I love MAC Lustre lipstick in "Ladybug" for a sheer but true red.
I have a good friend(NC15, brown eyes, brown hair) who couldn't find a red she liked on herself, either.
I even gave her "Ruby Woo" as a gift, and she tried and tried to make it work, but finally gave up.
She was still determined to wear red, though, and I suggested "Ladybug."
During the recent Friends and Family(guess who forwarded to her?) sale, my friend went to a MAC store, determined to come home with a red lipstick.
She looked at MAC Red and Ladybug, and ended up choosing MAC Red.
I think MAC Red looks great on her, but I can tell she's still uncertain about it, because she keeps putting Melon pigment over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Red is tricky, but worth it, at least in my opinion.


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 21, 2008)

Any light colored asians wearing red l/s's? If so what color do you like, can you post pics?


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just wore Ruby Woo with Cult of Cherry on top last night.


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone use Dubbonnet, and if so. What colors of gloss/pencil are you using with it?

 Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Dubonnet.  I normally wear a nude pencil when I do red lips - I use Creme O Spice cremestick liner and blend it out well (kind of "staining" the lips with it - and then do Dubonnet over that.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone tried any reds from MUFE?


----------



## emmyengine (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Any light colored asians wearing red l/s's? If so what color do you like, can you post pics?_

 
I'm NC20, obviously Asian (lol)- and I have two pics here with me wearing red lipstick...

Alta Moda:





Dubonnet (I just went to slap this on upon seeing this thread haha so excuse sloppy application and lack of make up .. just giving fair warning...):





Hope this helps someone!


----------



## yerbamate (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought Dubonnet as my first red l/s and love it! I need to find more excuses to do the red lip thing.. 
I really want to get Russian Red  next. What pencil should i get though? The only one i have right now is burgundy.
Thanks!


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 13, 2008)

A lot of ppl like Brick, but I use Red Enriched cremestick liner for ALL my reds ~ it works a treat


----------



## yerbamate (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_A lot of ppl like Brick, but I use Red Enriched cremestick liner for ALL my reds ~ it works a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! That's good to know, i'll definitely consider getting the cremestick


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 17, 2008)

what red are you NC30-35's wearing?  i love that retro pin-up look, but Port Red isn't doing it for me..


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm nc32 and my favorite red lipstick right now is fresh moroccan! it's so gorgeous


----------



## doodles (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got Lady Bug l/s and red enriched l/l. I have NC20 skin, brown eyes and red hair. I've been told by many that this is a good red to get your feet wet with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else do you think would be good for me? I love the bombshell, classic pin-up look.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_I just got Lady Bug l/s and red enriched l/l. I have NC20 skin, brown eyes and red hair. I've been told by many that this is a good red to get your feet wet with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What else do you think would be good for me? I love the bombshell, classic pin-up look._

 
You could try MAC red - it's a blue based red. Personally it doesn't suit me and I'm an NC20 as well but you could give it a go.


----------



## doodles (Oct 19, 2008)

Now whats the difference between a blue based red and say, an orange based one? I thought I read somewhere that one makes the red look more pink?


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 19, 2008)

Blue based reds are cooler and orage based are warmer, usually a blue based red may look more pink.


----------



## doodles (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, duh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll look for orange based red's as I want a _red_ red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I ain't afraid hehe


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 19, 2008)

Blue based reds are red red too, fro example Rapturous mattene from CoC is a cool red (blue based) and it's not pink at all, it's more or a scarlet red. What you have to decide is that do you want a warm or a cool red.


----------



## doodles (Oct 19, 2008)

What are some of your best tips for applying *red enriched l/l* with *lady bug l/s*? I just got them (and obviously new to red lip shades) and feeling a bit clumsy about it...


----------



## doodles (Oct 19, 2008)

Warm red please


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_What are some of your best tips for applying *red enriched l/l* with *lady bug l/s*? I just got them (and obviously new to red lip shades) and feeling a bit clumsy about it..._

 
a very steady hand and a lip brush. there's a good tutorial here that might help you out a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i definately suggest using a lip brush when you're using bolder colours, especially reds, because you have more control over the product. 

i'm a big fan of the pin-up look and my favourite red lip combinations are flirt! cherry pie l/l + mac rockocco l/s + mac pure vanity l/g and my new love, mac brick l/l + mac "red" she said l/s. rockocco and pure vanity were limited edition from i think last year or the year before, so they might be kind of difficult to find now, but russian red is also a really nice pin-up red.


----------



## doodles (Oct 22, 2008)

I already have 2 pigments on my shopping list...wonder if i can get away with adding a lip brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another question, are you suppose to wear neutral e/s when you wear red or does it matter?


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_I already have 2 pigments on my shopping list...wonder if i can get away with adding a lip brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another question, are you suppose to wear neutral e/s when you wear red or does it matter?_

 
it's all a matter of personal preference. like kevyn aucoin said, there's no rules in makeup.

i always wear neutral eyeshadow and/or black eyeliner with red lips because i don't really feel comfortable using colours with red lips. some people can really rock bold eyes and lips, though!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_ Another question, are you suppose to wear neutral e/s when you wear red or does it matter?_

 
I think it's entirely a matter of your personal preference.
I'm brunette, and have large eyes and moderately full lips.
One of my favorite looks [ on me] is Satin Taupe eyeshadow and thin lines of Blacktrack Fluidline, on upper lids only, with red lipstick.


----------



## chaut_01 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm NC 30/35 and i just recently bought Ruby Woo l/s with cherry l/l goes on GREAT ..i am going to be a pin up girl for halloween and this l/s is perfect for that look! the prep and prime will make the l/s go on smoother but its jus an option! and to help it not go runny DuWop's reverse lip thing helps with that! and if you want a shine i purchased Auto body red l/g from CCO (i know it varies each CCO)  since they dont sell it at the reg. mac stores any more. at least i dont think it does.


----------



## _tiffany (Oct 27, 2008)

*Best Red Drugstore Lipstick?*

I never wear lipstick, but for Halloween I want to get a good red lipstick that will last for most of the night.  I also might draw on my face with it a little bit.  Does anyone have any suggestions for the best brand to buy?  Or should I get face paint if I'm going to be using a little bit on my face?  I don't want to mess up my skin.  T.I.A.


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Red Drugstore Lipstick?*

I have two Red lip Stick from drug store brand (NYC) and they are pretty good and cheap.

their names Retro Red 308B and Sheer Red 309B.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best Red Drugstore Lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_tiffany* 

 
_I never wear lipstick, but for Halloween I want to get a good red lipstick that will last for most of the night.  I also might draw on my face with it a little bit.  Does anyone have any suggestions for the best brand to buy?  Or should I get face paint if I'm going to be using a little bit on my face?  I don't want to mess up my skin.  T.I.A._

 
merged your thread with the already existing thread for red lipstick discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you can find milani, they have a really pretty red i think it's called candy apple, or something to that effect.


----------



## Monakhd (Oct 27, 2008)

I have lady bug too and it's very pretty.

I actually think the new "Red, She Said" lipstick could also be a beautiful juicy stawberry wash of color-using red enriched as your liner, apply the lipstick with a lip brush, then blot once and it's the most gorgeous color ever. 

I have almost every single red release and it amazes me how almost all of them are unique (*almost*!).


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alex* 

 
_I don't know if you're only considering l/s but Russian Red is a lipglass that is a perfect true red that doesn't go pink or orange (IMHO) and would give a more sheer colour if that's what you're looking for.

I use it with Cherry lipliner when I want a "full coverage" true red lip.

You might also consider Redd (another "true" red) lipliner with a clear gloss._

 

I really, really need Russian Red lipglass. I keep seeing it and than end up getting something else. I have the Russian Red lipstick. I bought it back in like 2005 but only wore it a couple of times. It just seems so .. bold. But every other red go pink on me.

This thread inspired me to pull out my russian red and i'm been wearing it since!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 3, 2008)

i really love ruby woo and dubonnet.

i have been reading great reviews for russian red l/s.  i think i'll try that color next.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_
i have been reading great reviews for russian red l/s.  i think i'll try that color next._

 
On me, NW15/brunette/green eyes, Russian Red comes out not as a true bright, stoplight, Santa's suit red, but more of a deep, almost muted, ruby red.
I like Red Enriched liner with it.
I like Russian Red, but when I want true blazing red lips I go for [discontinued] Powerhouse.
Powerhouse was the very first lipstick that ever looked truly *red*, not pink, on me, and it was a revelation.
I couldn't believe it was discontinued; I almost hurt myself getting a backup.
I want to try Lady Danger next but, honestly, I'm afraid of it!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, a lot of people wrote about powerhouse.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just got ruby woo l/s this weekend and can i say that when paired with brick l/l it's the most delicious pin-up girl red lip ever? i hope so, because it is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i just got ruby woo l/s this weekend and can i say that when paired with brick l/l it's the most delicious pin-up girl red lip ever? i hope so, because it is._

 
My favorite red combo EVER!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a red lippie type of person because they look strange on me but I really like 'Red' She Said, it's a beautiful red.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 14, 2008)

nars jungle red is love! if i could wear that colour everyday for the rest of my life, i would.


----------



## doodles (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm trying to narrow down my order. I have my eyes on Lady Danger, Dubonnet and Russian Red. I already have red enriched l/l. Does that shade work with any of those 3 l/s'? I'm already getting Whirl for my Viva Glam V which is the original reason for this order.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_Oh yeah, duh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll look for orange based red's as I want a red red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I ain't afraid hehe_

 

It depends on your coloring, I guess (someone please correct me if i am wrong!!)
Because orange based reds on me always come out, well orange. the blue based ones turn out true red on me


----------



## doodles (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been experimenting with applying lady bug with a lip brush. I'm wondering, since this is a more sheer red, is a brush even necessary?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_I've been experimenting with applying lady bug with a lip brush. I'm wondering, since this is a more sheer red, is a brush even necessary?_

 
either way, which ever you prefer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think using a brush just gives you alot more control.


----------



## widdershins (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so into Lady Danger right now. I lost mine a couple of weeks ago and actually had to get another one. I'm so weirdly pale, the color just pops! I think it may be my HG red (a sin since I haven't even tried Russian Red or Ruby Woo!)


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_ I have my eyes on Lady Danger, Dubonnet and Russian Red. I already have red enriched l/l. Does that shade work with any of those 3 l/s'?_

 
I own all of the aforementioned red lipsticks except Lady Danger, and I think Red Enriched liner will work fine with both Dubonnet and Russian Red.
In fact, Red Enriched has made me like both of those lipsticks better.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I am so into Lady Danger right now.  I'm so weirdly pale, the color just pops!_

 
Oh, man!
I'm an NW15 lover of red lipstick, and I've been trying to resist Lady Danger.
Is it strongly orange-y?


----------



## widdershins (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Oh, man!
I'm an NW15 lover of red lipstick, and I've been trying to resist Lady Danger.
Is it strongly orange-y?_

 

Not at all. I find it's warmer than any of the red lipsticks I own--but that makes it stand out! I'm definitely cool-toned as well. Give it a try definitely!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Not at all. I find it's warmer than any of the red lipsticks I own--but that makes it stand out! I'm definitely cool-toned as well. Give it a try definitely!_

 
Thanks!
I need another red lipstick slightly more than I need a hole in the head, but I'm thinking Lady Danger might make a good mid-winter pick-me-up after the holidays.
One rationale is as good as another ...


----------



## _Ondine_ (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm NC20, brown hair and eyes - I find a lot of reds I've tried have done strange things to my complexion and made me look flushed, and _not_ in a good way. 

What are the best orangey-reds for me to try? And, if I don't have especially wide or full mouth, should I steer clear of matte?
Help!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ondine_* 

 
_I'm NC20, brown hair and eyes - I find a lot of reds I've tried have done strange things to my complexion and made me look flushed, and not in a good way. 

What are the best orangey-reds for me to try? And, if I don't have especially wide or full mouth, should I steer clear of matte?
Help!_

 
nars jungle red might be worth checking out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's matte, but i don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ondine_* 

 
_I'm NC20, brown hair and eyes - I find a lot of reds I've tried have done strange things to my complexion and made me look flushed, and not in a good way. 

What are the best orangey-reds for me to try? And, if I don't have especially wide or full mouth, should I steer clear of matte?
Help!_

 
I like Classic Dame Mattene, because it is red red, with no orange or blue that I can detect. It's not shiny, but it's not chalk matte, either. You might also try a slightly brownish red, like dare You Cremesheen.
To be brief, I think you'll probably need to try a lot of different reds to find "your" red.
It will be worth the effort.


----------



## Rancas (Dec 11, 2008)

Swelter Slimshine from Cool Heat is a nice easy to wear red. Sorry if this has already been mentioned, I didn't read through the whole post.

My favorite reds are Redwood (sadly discontinued), Port Red, Brave Red, & Spice It Up (more of a brown berry red), Nars Rouge D'Enfer & Afghan Red. Other good ones are Nars Jungle Red, Shanghai Express, Fire Down Below, Cruella (crayon), and Duwop Belladonna


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 12, 2008)

I love Russian Red, it's my favourite lipstick. 

I pat it on with my fingers though, it looks much better than applying from the tube. You could probably get the same effect from the right brush but the lip brush I have is useless.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to give a two thumbs up for Ruby Woo. I just got it and paired it with Cherry lip liner. This retro color brings a Bettie Page look to mind. (So sad that she is now gone)


----------



## saoirse1561 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Perfect Red Lipstick?*

I've been hunting for the perfect red lipstick for years, but with my being so pale (a little lighter than NC15), its been hard for me to find a color that isn't too harsh with my skin tone for everyday at-the-office kind of wear.

Any pale ladies out there have any MAC recommendations for me to try?


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

well I am pale too and I love red lipstick. what I do as a MA to create a red but soft lip is i take the lipstick and dab it on moisturized lips and then take your finger and gently even the dabs out. After you have a sheer red lip just take any, gloss, chapstick ,anything glossy, and apply it over your lips. It will create a very soft yet red lip that looks very youthful and flirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

You may also want to look in this thread it may help 

http://specktra.net/f188/red-lipstick-24499/


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

I like Red She Said and I am just between NC 20-NC30.

I also have So Scarlet, it's a bit on the dark side and I only wear it with a really neutral or gold eye.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

My favourite red lip combo is So Scarlet l/s + Cult of Cherry l/g...both from Cult of Cherry Collection


----------



## Iffath (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used Rimmel Lipstick in Red Hot, 
It is matte and matched my red and gold jacquered Banarsi sari quite well.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saoirse1561* 

 
_I've been hunting for the perfect red lipstick for years, but with my being so pale (a little lighter than NC15), its been hard for me to find a color that isn't too harsh with my skin tone for everyday at-the-office kind of wear.

Any pale ladies out there have any MAC recommendations for me to try?_

 
i use 3-D l/s everyday for work...it's a really muted reddish colour on me. totally wearable, but still kind of pin-upish.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saoirse1561* 

 
_I've been hunting for the perfect red lipstick for years, but with my being so pale (a little lighter than NC15), its been hard for me to find a color that isn't too harsh with my skin tone for everyday at-the-office kind of wear.

Any pale ladies out there have any MAC recommendations for me to try?_

 
Perhaps you can try out the Lustre and Cremesheen finishes for lipsticks - they are definitely more sheer and wearable colors, if you're afraid of the intensity of a red lippie. Also, applying them with a lipbrush would be less intense than applying straight out of the tube. Hmm oh yeah, you could also apply the lipstick and then blot it off (repeat this step for a more obvious color), red lippies stain so you'll be left with 'natural' red-tinged lips. HTH.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Perfect Red Lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saoirse1561* 

 
_I've been hunting for the perfect red lipstick for years, but with my being so pale (a little lighter than NC15), its been hard for me to find a color that isn't too harsh with my skin tone for everyday at-the-office kind of wear.

Any pale ladies out there have any MAC recommendations for me to try?_

 
I'm NW15, and for a sheer-but-definitely-there red, I LOVE MAC Ladybug. It's a Lustre formula.
Don't let the "yellow" in the shade description put you off, either; Ladybug just looks red, not yellow or orange.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Not at all. I find it's warmer than any of the red lipsticks I own--but that makes it stand out! I'm definitely cool-toned as well. Give it a try definitely!_

 
Just an update: It got so that I was *dreaming* at night about Lady Danger, so I took a deep breath and ordered it!
You're right; Lady Danger is really not orange, but it is *BERRRIGHT!* It gives me 1950s Technacolor red lips.
I like bold lips, so I'm okay with that.
Thanks for encouraging me to try it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Just an update: It got so that I was *dreaming* at night about Lady Danger, so I took a deep breath and ordered it!
You're right; Lady Danger is really not orange, but it is *BERRRIGHT!* It gives me 1950s Technacolor red lips.
I like bold lips, so I'm okay with that.
Thanks for encouraging me to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You so know what I am thinking Lady!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But


----------



## Nikki1485 (Dec 29, 2008)

ruby woo my best red lipstick from MAC love it!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nikki1485* 

 
_ruby woo my best red lipstick from MAC love it!_

 
I, also, love Ruby Woo!
It's a wonderful rich holly berry red.
It can be intimidating, though.
A friend of mine was on a search for "the perfect red lipstick," so one time when she was feeling down, I sent her a surprise gift of Ruby Woo and a Cherry pencil.
She said she loved it, but insists on topping Ruby Woo with Melon pigment, which makes even Ruby Woo look nowhere near red.


----------



## Retro (Mar 3, 2009)

Could someone pls recommend a l/s that resembles this shade?


----------



## cno64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retro* 

 
_Could someone pls recommend a l/s that resembles this shade?_

 
It's difficult to say, but it reminds me of MAC "Classic Dame" Mattene.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure either, I'd love to know too, though! I love Isabel Lucas.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retro* 

 
_Could someone pls recommend a l/s that resembles this shade?_

 
Wow, you resurrected this thread with a pic of a hot-but-unidentifiable lippie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll really like to know the answer too.


----------



## MlleSwann (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: another red lipstick question..*

Shiseido has a brand-new lipstick line called Perfect Rouge that includes four fabulous reds:  Sweet Pea, Valentine, Salon, and Dragon.  (I am still trying to decide which one to buy!)  Have you tried the NARS Lip Crayon in Cruella?  It's a big, fat crayon -- but it's a lip color, not a liner -- that goes on matte but of course you can change that by dabbing some clear lip balm on top.  This color is especially pretty on brown skin.


----------



## janieboo (Mar 6, 2009)

Gals, can I just get a "woot woot" for Dame Edna's Kanga-Rouge? I've been turning heads left right and centre with this shade. The PERFECT blue-red. *swoon* In love!

And it matches perfectly with Revlon's Diva Red liner.


----------



## smi5290 (Mar 10, 2009)

classic dame <3


----------



## cno64 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smi5290* 

 
_classic dame <3_

 
I feel the same way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Classic Dame is a perfect -  well - _classic_ - red.
It's one of those remarkable  deep-and-bright-at-the-same-time lipsticks.
It's a hard core opaque coverage true red.
I think it should be permanent.
But of course, I'm _always _saying that about some MAC product.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Mar 16, 2009)

Not all shades are created equal. The best way to answer your question will be for you to describe your skin tone. Are you fair with yellow or pink undertones??  because I am fair with yellow/peach undertones finding the right shade of red was a challenge. But for me the perfect shade of red is Loreal's "British red" and I pair it with tropez beauty ultra glaze lipgloss in lady Love. You can find both products at walgreens. The lipstick will cost you around 6-8$ depending on the price and discounts and the Lipgloss is a steal at 1.99.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_Not all shades are created equal. The best way to answer your question will be for you to describe your skin tone. Are you fair with yellow or pink undertones??  because I am fair with yellow/peach undertones finding the right shade of red was a challenge._

 
I am fair with pink undertones, and finding reds that look good on me was a challenge, as well.
YMMV, of course, but what finally worked for me was skipping the drugstore brands and going for higher quality, more opaque formulas like MAC's.
Back in the '80s and '90s, I felt like I tried every Revlon or L'Oreal red on the market, and every one of them looked pink on me.
I got so tired of people asking me, "_Whyy _are you wearing _piink _lipstick with a_ red _dress?"
When I discovered MAC Powerhouse, which looks blazing true red on me, it was a real revelation.
I find that lots of MAC reds, like Russian Red, Rapturous, Classic Dame, Ladybug, MAC Red, Ruby Woo, Lady Danger, etc., go on red and _stay_ red on me.
Something about MAC's reds just works for me.
No, I'm not employed by MAC; I just love their lipsticks.  My point is that you may have to experiment quite a bit to find your perfect red. Once you do, you may find that you can successfully wear lots of variations on red within that same line. I wish you well!


----------



## macmistress (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys im like nc37 maybe a lil darker iv started using bare escentuals in medium beige for 4 months now..and now ive been in the sun a while..hope u et my drift i have a tendency to go on lol..

thing is i need a lipgloss or a lipstick which would go so well on my lips. i have full lips and im not in the habit of using lipliner. more of a gloss fan than stick..maybe cos i feel my lips are more moisturised..

any recs? plz?


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

i would beso grateful if somebody could help.  i am wanting to get red lipstick for the first time, please can you girls tell me which red mac lipstick best for me?

i am indian with black hair, dark brown eyes nc 35/37, normal sized lips, what one best for me, i dont understand all the undertone theory for red lipsticks!!


----------



## cipelica (Mar 24, 2009)

Get Russian Red. Undertone...hmmm...simple....blue undertone - teeth look whiter!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would recommend Russian Red and Viva Glam I, I think they are pretty universal colors. But they are mattes so they can be pretty drying. If you want a brick-red then check out Dubonnet.

Would be best if you could go to a counter and try it on though.


----------



## Miss Vida (Apr 3, 2009)

Any reqs for lip color that looks like this?  I'm thinking maybe ruby woo????  But what liner?  I like deep reds.  So hot to me!  TIA, y'all.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janieboo* 

 
_Gals, can I just get a "woot woot" for Dame Edna's Kanga-Rouge? I've been turning heads left right and centre with this shade. The PERFECT blue-red. *swoon* In love!

And it matches perfectly with Revlon's Diva Red liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES!!!  I adore this lippie so freakin' much!  It's a lovely classic red, just perfect for pin up looks.  I has a luv for it.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Is Red she said lipstick pretty? I'm NC30


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^It is - but is not a RED red... it has a berry cast to it compared to other reds. Its pretty though


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^It is - but is not a RED red... it has a berry cast to it compared to other reds. Its pretty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Thank you. I just don't know what red would look good on me lolz! I'm kind of scared of red...


----------



## cno64 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Vida* 

 
_Any reqs for lip color that looks like this?  I'm thinking maybe ruby woo????  But what liner?  I like deep reds.  So hot to me!  TIA, y'all.
_

 
Of the lipsticks in the permanent line, Ruby Woo is the best choice I can think of.
If you can still find Rapturous Mattene, or So Scarlet Amplified, these would probably work well, also.
As for liner, Red Enriched Cremestick is my favorite deep red liner.
Red Enriched is described as "auburn" on the MAC site, but I don't find brown in it, just deep, deep red.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Miss Vida (Apr 4, 2009)

cno64, you are THE BEST!  That liner is awesome and perfect.  Yeah, I don't see any brown either.  What a sexy deep red!  I'm also going to look up Rapturous Mattene and so scarlet to see if they match and are avail online.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Vida* 

 
_cno64, you are THE BEST!  That liner is awesome and perfect.  Yeah, I don't see any brown either.  What a sexy deep red!  I'm also going to look up Rapturous Mattene and so scarlet to see if they match and are avail online.

Thank you!!!!_

 
You're very welcome!
I'm so glad that you love Red Enriched as much as I do; it was quite a "find" for me.
I love it so much that I wear it with just about every red I own, except Lady Danger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I especially hope that you can find So Scarlet; though it's not what most people would deem a "true red," it's deep and beautiful. So Scarlet + Red Enriched = Deep Red Beauty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say maybe So Scarlet....Ruby Woo is more matte ...Love it
Or Viva Glam I


----------



## cno64 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I would say maybe So Scarlet....Ruby Woo is more matte ...Love it_

 
Ruby Woo is very matte; that's for sure!
But it's a deep red, and if you put a drop of gloss over it, it could work.
I totally agree, though, that So Scarlet is probably your best bet for a dead-on match.
MAC needs to bring back Berry Boost. No doubt about that!


----------



## Miss Vida (Apr 4, 2009)

What do y'all think of Red Enriched liner with So Scarlet l/s , then Red Romp l/g on top?  I feel like I'm getting reeeeally close.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

yes or cherry l/l ...I persoanlly like COC l/g but if you have red Romp apply it lightly and you should have it


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish they would make Cult of Cherry lipglass perm.  I am rationing mine!  Best red gloss ever.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ I know I have three and still ration


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^^ 3??  Girl..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But of course I wish I had stocked up!


----------



## widdershins (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Just an update: It got so that I was *dreaming* at night about Lady Danger, so I took a deep breath and ordered it!
You're right; Lady Danger is really not orange, but it is *BERRRIGHT!* It gives me 1950s Technacolor red lips.
I like bold lips, so I'm okay with that.
Thanks for encouraging me to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem! I think it's definitely got that retro rockabilly vibe. I'm glad you like it


----------



## cno64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Vida* 

 
_What do y'all think of Red Enriched liner with So Scarlet l/s , then Red Romp l/g on top?  I feel like I'm getting reeeeally close._

 
I missed Red Romp, so I don't have an opinion on that one, but I expect that you'll find that you need very little gloss on top of So Scarlet.
I find So Scarlet to be on the "wet" end of the Amplified Creme spectrum.
I can only speak for myself, but So Scarlet and Red Enriched give me perfect cranberry red lips.
Speaking of red glosses, which one does everyone like best?
I missed both Cult of Cherry and Red Romp, so I'm in the market for a gorgeous red gloss.


----------



## Avozilla (Apr 6, 2009)

I generally avoid reds because if you're not careful, they can make you look like a clown and/or upstage your eyes, which is not at all something I wanna do.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Avozilla* 

 
_I generally avoid reds because if you're not careful, they can make you look like a clown and/or upstage your eyes, which is not at all something I wanna do._

 
Reds really _*can*_ be tricky.
That's why I love MAC's Ladybug so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladybug has the amazing property of being sheer, but still looking deep red.
However, at least for me, there are times when only a full-bodied red like Ruby Woo or Classic Dame will do.
On those occasions, I shadow my eyes with neutrals and wear thin lines of black liner, and add blackest black mascara.
That way, my face isn't overwhelmed with color, and my eyes aren't "upstaged" by my red lips.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 7, 2009)

^^Was ladybug LE?


----------



## cno64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_^^Was ladybug LE?_

 
Nope, it's permanent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I bought some not long ago.


----------



## fintia (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been looking for a red lipstick but I never succeed... I want a red but matte.. with my type of skin tone which one girls do you think.. I do not use MAC anymore but for reference I am a NC 37 thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I've been looking for a red lipstick but I never succeed... I want a red but matte.. with my type of skin tone which one girls do you think.. I do not use MAC anymore but for reference I am a NC 37 thanks!_

 
nars jungle red would look hot on you.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw COC l/g at the counter I sometimes go to last week. I thought that was so weird considering how popular it is.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I've been looking for a red lipstick but I never succeed... I want a red but matte.. with my type of skin tone which one girls do you think.. I do not use MAC anymore but for reference I am a NC 37 thanks!_

 
I'm NC35. I've tried on *Ruby Woo*, MAC Red, *Russian Red*, Brave Red (cremesheen). They all looked good on me. KangaRouge (Dame Edna) should look good on you too, but that's not matte. I haven't tried it on before, but I think *Viva Glam I* will look good too. I've bolded the lipsticks with matte finishes.


----------



## witch (Apr 19, 2009)

so far my favorite red is hellbent from the kat von d collection from sephora, but that just cuz i havent tried any of the mac reds.  im nc 15. any suggestions?


----------



## cno64 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *witch* 

 
_so far my favorite red is hellbent from the kat von d collection from sephora, but that just cuz i havent tried any of the mac reds.  im nc 15. any suggestions?_

 
MAC makes quite a few good reds.
I'm NW15, brunette, and a lover of red lipstick.
My favorites are:

*Ruby Woo-* a bright, true, "wear it like ya mean it" matte red. Since it is matte, lip balm underneath is a necessity. Definitely NOT for the shy!
*Russian Red-* a deeper, blue-based version of Ruby Woo, Russian Red is a "pin-up girl" red. Like Ruby Woo, Russian Red is VERY pigmented, and very matte.
*MAC Red -* a Satin formula cherry/rose red; I don't find this one to be as "hard core" of a red as Ruby Woo or Russian Red. Coverage is good, but the Satin formula is less dry than the Matte formula lipsticks.
I don't really consider MAC Red an absolutely true red; it's much more of a pinky red.
*Ladybug -* a Lustre formula, Ladybug still provides good coverage, and don't be put off by the "yellow" in MAC's shade description; Ladybug just looks like a lovely deep true red (at least on me). It has the remarkable quality of being sheer, but still looking red and not pink. Ladybug is my go-to "summer red."
Though I haven't tried it, I've also heard good things about *Brave Red *Cremesheen.
Hope this helps!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

I love Russian Red,and Port Red.I have another MAC red,but,I can't think of the name right now.


----------



## cno64 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I love Russian Red,and Port Red.I have another MAC red,but,I can't think of the name right now._

 
MAC makes, and has made, SOO many great reds!
Let's see, besides the ones you named, there's Lady Danger, Queen's Sin (LE, _somewhat _similar to Port Red), MAC Red, Ruby Woo, Glam (discontinued, but MAC Red is the same color, different formula), Brave Red, Classic Dame Mattene, Powerhouse (discontinued; sob!), Berry Boost (discontinued, but Dare You Cremesheen is a decent substitute), and some people count Dubonnet as red, though I don't.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2009)

me loves my Ruby Woo (have backups), LAdy Danger, MAC Red, Brave Red and Dare You.. 

however, I adore my YSL 131 Opium Red and my NARS Red Lizzard too


----------



## peruvianprinces (May 1, 2009)

yesterday i was on MUAlley and read amazing things about ysl opium red!
do you by any chance have a picture or fotd wearing it?
pls it would be really helpfull
thanks in advance!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peruvianprinces* 

 
_yesterday i was on MUAlley and read amazing things about ysl opium red!
do you by any chance have a picture or fotd wearing it?
pls it would be really helpfull
thanks in advance!_

 
here is pic I found online...but you can't really tell IMO 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gTmdbGeiE-...0/IMG_2017.JPG


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2009)

I love VVI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

I added another red MAC lipstick to my collection: Ruby Woo. I tried on Ruby Woo and Russian Red last time I was at my freestanding and love them both on me but thought Ruby Woo was more dramatic so I got that one.

Now I have: Port Red, Ruby Woo and So Scarlet. Red lips rock!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I don't wear red very much, it seems like a hard color to wear, i have a few..
Modern Ms. my favorite with the barbie collection
Port Red
Fresh Moroccan
New York Apple if it's considered red..it goes either way on me..sometimes it really pink.

It's about time to add one i think.


----------



## Dani California (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sooooo loving red lipstick at the moment, in fact I've loved it for a while, but now I want to get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started off with urgent slimshine, it was love........then I got a bit daring and got cockney......which was WHOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then I got lady bug and I'm in love with it, its so so so perfect!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So where do I go next on my red lips adventure? I keep looking at russian red and ruby woo......I think I'm scared of the 'matte' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also keep looking at MAC red, I dunno what to try next!! I'm very very pale, with pinky undertones rather than yellow.....I love dita von teese look with the red lippy......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love to know what she wears. I like that it looks like a darker red but am worried it'd make me look like a goth lol (nothing wrong with goths btw) 

Also am clueless about liners, where do I go with liners for red lippys? do I go with cherry? or redd? Hellllllllllllp!!  Talking of liners, are there any I could use to make my current reds a little darker? or brighter even?

Oooh I love the world of red lips


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Hi guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sooooo loving red lipstick at the moment, in fact I've loved it for a while, but now I want to get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started off with urgent slimshine, it was love........then I got a bit daring and got cockney......which was WHOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then I got lady bug and I'm in love with it, its so so so perfect!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So where do I go next on my red lips adventure? I keep looking at russian red and ruby woo......I think I'm scared of the 'matte' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also keep looking at MAC red, I dunno what to try next!! I'm very very pale, with pinky undertones rather than yellow.....I love dita von teese look with the red lippy......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love to know what she wears. I like that it looks like a darker red but am worried it'd make me look like a goth lol (nothing wrong with goths btw) 

Also am clueless about liners, where do I go with liners for red lippys? do I go with cherry? or redd? Hellllllllllllp!!  Talking of liners, are there any I could use to make my current reds a little darker? or brighter even?

Oooh I love the world of red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ruby woo could look ultra retro on you, try it out!

I thought my sci fi delity was red today until i wore a red shirt with it.. so so pink, it's like New York Apple it could go either way..
Ladybug sounds cute, but i'm going to have to check out the color description.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 6, 2009)

I heard Dita Von Teese wears Dubonnet. Red Enriched cremestick l/l is great for the darker reds.

Hmm if you want a dark red that is not as intense, check out Dare You cremesheen. It's kinda like Dubonnet, but slightly more brown and much more sheer.


----------



## slipnslide (May 6, 2009)

If you're scared of matte reds, you could always try like Russian Red with RR lipglass- or just use Cherry or Brick lipliner and then RR lg on top!

Dita uses about three or four, usually. MAC Red, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Dubonnet, and the red Viva Glam (I forget which one it is). Anything red she treats as we would a shade of pink- just depends on the coloring and outfit and vibe she's going for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh! I love LOVE Dare You- such a warm brick red.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyy for REDS!!!...I have loved them a long time, and it's about time they are back.  I think (from some of the info on the Fall fashions) that mattes will be in again


----------



## redenvelope (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE Dubonnet, I have a ton of reds and this one is the absolute best.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 6, 2009)

MAC Red is still my fave red to wear!!! gosh how i heart red lips


----------



## frocher (May 6, 2009)

Chanel and Nars does the best reds.


----------



## Dani California (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redenvelope* 

 
_I LOVE Dubonnet, I have a ton of reds and this one is the absolute best._

 
It always looks really dark in the tube though? How dark is it actually on? It looks beautiful though


----------



## Dani California (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_If you're scared of matte reds, you could always try like Russian Red with RR lipglass- or just use Cherry or Brick lipliner and then RR lg on top!

Dita uses about three or four, usually. MAC Red, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Dubonnet, and the red Viva Glam (I forget which one it is). Anything red she treats as we would a shade of pink- just depends on the coloring and outfit and vibe she's going for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh! I love LOVE Dare You- such a warm brick red._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the look of dubonnet and dare you, but they look soooo dark, they scare me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooooh I neeeeeeeeed ALLLLLLLL the reds NOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the help guys x Great suggestion about the liner as well


----------



## nichollecaren (May 10, 2009)

stumbled on this article today...any thoughts?

A Few Thoughts on Red Lipstick - Associated Content


----------



## dreamer246 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_stumbled on this article today...any thoughts?

A Few Thoughts on Red Lipstick - Associated Content_

 
Sorry I think it is bull. There're people who choose to make red lips their signature look and wear them everywhere, so who's to say there's not many occasions that call for red lips. Also, there are so many different red lipsticks out there, I'm pretty sure there is at least one for everyone.


----------



## cno64 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_stumbled on this article today...any thoughts?

A Few Thoughts on Red Lipstick - Associated Content_

 
While I agree that red lipstick can be tricky to pull off, I still love it.
I'm one of those women with "flawless ivory skin," at least when I have my foundation on, so I'm keeping my Ruby Woo and my Classic Dame, among many others.
I have to say, though, that I think women of color look terrific in red lipstick, too. Red lips against smooth brown skin is a gorgeous look, in my opinion.
In short, I think red lipstick is great unless you 1) put it on too heavily, 2) go outside your natural lip line, and 3) apply gloss too heavily on top.
As for the mess on dishes, lip stains can go a long way toward avoiding that, plus you will still have pretty, naturally-flushed looking lips even after finishing a meal.
For a red stain, I like Revlon's Just Bitten lip stain in "Cherry Tart," or Stila's Lip Rouge in "Pucker."
Both of these products take some practice, but the result is worth it, IMO.


----------



## User49 (May 11, 2009)

*Looking for pearlized red lipstick as in this pic*

I'm looking for a particular red lipstick or red lipstick combo to create this colour/texture (any recs appreciated greatly any brand...)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you ladies that can pull off the red lipstick!  I absolutely love it but it doesn't love me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact I can't even wear red clothing; it's like my body has a COMPLETE aversion to red.  It's tragic!


----------



## georgiabarredo (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Looking for pearlized red lipstick as in this pic*

i mostly like my red lipsticks matte... but i have port red from naughty nauticals that might do that job... w/ gloss to make it shiny...


----------



## kimmy (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Looking for pearlized red lipstick as in this pic*

looks like queen's sin to me.

merging this with the already running red lipstick thread.


----------



## cno64 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_   I can't even wear red clothing; it's like my body has a COMPLETE aversion to red.  It's tragic!_

 
That IS tragic!
Red is "my" color, and the whole world seems to go crazy when I wear it. I'm NW15, brunette, jade green eyes.
I've had truckers honk and hit their brakes, and unfamiliar men have come up and started talking to me when I wear red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's kind of weird, but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back to red lipstick: For liners I like Cherry Pencil with a brighter red(Ruby Woo, Lady Danger), Red Enriched Cremestick with deeper reds like So Scarlet or Rapturous.
I LOOVE red; I'm so glad it's "in" again!


----------



## cno64 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Looking for pearlized red lipstick as in this pic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_looks like queen's sin to me.
_

 
I agree, though it *could* be Port Red.
To me, Queen's Sin is more of a burgundy red, while by comparison Port Red is a more true red.
BOTH are _*GORGEOUS!*_


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_stumbled on this article today...any thoughts?

A Few Thoughts on Red Lipstick - Associated Content_

 
The only thing i agree with in the article is that it can be tricky to apply sometimes..the rest of the article is dumb.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I'm so jealous of you ladies that can pull off the red lipstick!  I absolutely love it but it doesn't love me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In fact I can't even wear red clothing; it's like my body has a COMPLETE aversion to red.  It's tragic!_

 
I used to have the same problem.  Then I checked out the red lipsticks mac offers and realized that one of them had to work.  It took me time to find the right hue, but i did find one.  You'll have to alter your other makeup for red lipstick too.   Don't give up on it yet!


----------



## dreamer246 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I'm so jealous of you ladies that can pull off the red lipstick!  I absolutely love it but it doesn't love me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact I can't even wear red clothing; it's like my body has a COMPLETE aversion to red.  It's tragic!_

 
Aww. Red mostly looks bad on me too. But I can pull off red lips. So maybe you should try searching and experimenting till you find some shades that you can pull off! After all, there are many variations of the color red, there's bound to be some that you can pull off.


----------



## User49 (May 12, 2009)

I'm an NW15 naturally with green eyes and I can't get enough of Ruby Woo. It is my ultimate red without a shadow of a doubt! But i'm after a red with a bit of a frost/shimmer to it. DOes anyone know of any pigments u could put over ruby woo to make them look even more gorgeous without changing the colour of the ruby woo too much? x


Nevermind I've discovered that ruby woo + vanilla pigment + Fanplastico Lip Lacquer make a great combo to create that look!


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Mmmm Ruby Woooo <3
But I love Russian Red so much too ;( I can never decide which one is better for me! I swear I've swatched them on my more time than I've worn them lol. Russian Red seems to dry out my lips less though.. I wear it almost every day with Cherry L/P and Russian Red L/G.


----------



## frocher (May 12, 2009)

.....


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2009)

I said it before, and I will say it again -- I ADORE RED LIPS!! .. not that I apply them on anybody, but they are my personal favorites.

I will add a note that at my age (even with all my teeth, lol), I am not "supposed" to wear red lips. Most of the information out there for "mature" women is that they stay away from red on the lips because it makes them look older!

I wholeheartedly disagree.  I have alabaster skin but my hair is now a dark/black with white/platinum streaks aka grey hair and the reds I wear show up beautifully.  Since I have taken good care of my skin for years, and I do not have wrinkled chicken lips, the red only emphasizes the great shape my lips are in -- my husband loves my red lips and actually doesn't like me in any pale lips (which I wear too but with smoky eyes).

I guess the real trick is to find your color  in anything whether it is red, pink or nude... and to have the panache to wear it and feel good about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GO REDs!!!


btw:  as I have posted before, there will be a lot of red, burgundy, berry and cherry as well as really dark plums for Fall 2009!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2009)

the  man who wrote that article is either a mysoginist, a frustrated femme fatale or simply ignorant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think anyone can wear red in its many and varied tones and forms!


----------



## frocher (May 12, 2009)

.........


----------



## nichollecaren (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Sorry I think it is bull. There're people who choose to make red lips their signature look and wear them everywhere, so who's to say there's not many occasions that call for red lips. Also, there are so many different red lipsticks out there, I'm pretty sure there is at least one for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_While I agree that red lipstick can be tricky to pull off, I still love it.
I'm one of those women with "flawless ivory skin," at least when I have my foundation on, so I'm keeping my Ruby Woo and my Classic Dame, among many others.
I have to say, though, that I think women of color look terrific in red lipstick, too. Red lips against smooth brown skin is a gorgeous look, in my opinion.
In short, I think red lipstick is great unless you 1) put it on too heavily, 2) go outside your natural lip line, and 3) apply gloss too heavily on top.
As for the mess on dishes, lip stains can go a long way toward avoiding that, plus you will still have pretty, naturally-flushed looking lips even after finishing a meal.
For a red stain, I like Revlon's Just Bitten lip stain in "Cherry Tart," or Stila's Lip Rouge in "Pucker."
Both of these products take some practice, but the result is worth it, IMO._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_The only thing i agree with in the article is that it can be tricky to apply sometimes..the rest of the article is dumb._

 

whew! I read it and my heart sank. I was wondering what I missed! Maybe it was written by a color blind man!!!


----------



## frocher (May 12, 2009)

.......


----------



## Dani California (May 13, 2009)

I have now added MAC red to my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like it, I'm finding the satin texture a bit weird to work with, am soo used to lustres and their easiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say MAC red is darker than I'm used to though...I'm a bit eeeeeek about it but love the colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The guy at MAC was great and put some venetian over the top.........OMG amazing, thats what I'm buying next lololol

BTW what is this fanplastico lip lacquer you all speak of? I don't seem to be able to find it on the uk site ???


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

i lost my russian red, i must find it!!
i hate to say this but i also disagree with the article.. than again i also love blue eyeshadow and french manicures so whatever :shrug: though i do find some of it a bit.. on the cruel side?


----------



## frocher (May 16, 2009)

,,,,,


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I have now added MAC red to my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like it, I'm finding the satin texture a bit weird to work with, am soo used to lustres and their easiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say MAC red is darker than I'm used to though...I'm a bit eeeeeek about it but love the colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The guy at MAC was great and put some venetian over the top.........OMG amazing, thats what I'm buying next lololol

BTW what is this fanplastico lip lacquer you all speak of? I don't seem to be able to find it on the uk site ???_

 

Mac red lipstick is the bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! This is my favorite red lippie ever


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_MAC Red is still my fave red to wear!!! gosh how i heart red lips_

 


Mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!


----------



## cno64 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I have now added MAC red to my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like it, I'm finding the satin texture a bit weird to work with, am soo used to lustres and their easiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you want a red in the Lustre formula, Ladybug is the one to go for!
I *LOVE *it!
Normally, I'm a "full-on red" woman, but Ladybug is terrific if you are just starting to wear red, and don't want to immediately dive into the "deep water" of shades like Ruby Woo and Russian Red.
I like Ladybug for warm weather, even though I'm an experienced wearer of red; the Lustre formula feels lighter on the lips.
BTW, since you mentioned gloss over red, Love Alert Dazzleglass is also a good choice to wear over reds.
And now it's PERMANENT!


----------



## cno64 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 

 
_Mac red lipstick is the bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! This is my favorite red lippie ever_

 
I completely agree that MAC Red is wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's such a gorgeous cherry red, and I really like the smoothness and good coverage of the Satin formula.
I think, though, that the title of My Favorite Red Lipstick still goes to the lamentably discontinued Powerhouse.
Does anyone know if Brave Red Cremesheen is similar to Powerhouse?


----------



## dreamer246 (May 20, 2009)

Which of the reds MAC makes is more 'wearable' (nothing too dramatic like Russian Red, etc)? I'm thinking Ladybug, Fresh Moroccan, and Hot Tahiti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On Hold cremesheen is an easy shade to wear too. Crazee (LE) is a gorgeous coral-red color that is good too.

Also I'm wondering between the pro lipsticks Charred Red and Dark Side (both of which are supposedly similar and also dupes for Rocker l/s), which one should I get? TIA!


----------



## cno64 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I will add a note that at my age (even with all my teeth, lol), I am not "supposed" to wear red lips. Most of the information out there for "mature" women is that they stay away from red on the lips because it makes them look older!





_

 
Pshaw!
I disagree, right along with you!
While it is true that matte red on a mature woman who has thin wrinkled lips *can* indeed look harsh, on those of us (I'm 45) who still have smooth skin(wear that sunscreen daily!) and full smooth lips there is no reason to avoid red!


----------



## cno64 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Which of the reds MAC makes is more 'wearable' (nothing too dramatic like Russian Red, etc)? I'm thinking Ladybug, Fresh Moroccan, and Hot Tahiti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On Hold cremesheen is an easy shade to wear too. Crazee (LE) is a gorgeous coral-red color that is good too.

Also I'm wondering between the pro lipsticks Charred Red and Dark Side (both of which are supposedly similar and also dupes for Rocker l/s), which one should I get? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am a HUGE fan of Ladybug!
It is almost like a very pigmented gloss, and is very wearable.
It's not "in-your-face" at all; it's more of an "Oh, yeah; you *are* wearing red lips, aren't you?" sort of look.
As for Dark Side vs. Charred Red, I'm not familiar with either.
I would go with whichever formula you like best, assuming that each is a *different* formula.
Maybe someone else here could post comparison swatches.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Which of the reds MAC makes is more 'wearable' (nothing too dramatic like Russian Red, etc)? I'm thinking Ladybug, Fresh Moroccan, and Hot Tahiti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On Hold cremesheen is an easy shade to wear too. Crazee (LE) is a gorgeous coral-red color that is good too.

Also I'm wondering between the pro lipsticks Charred Red and Dark Side (both of which are supposedly similar and also dupes for Rocker l/s), which one should I get? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love love Dark Side....Charred is very similar but appears way darker due to the matte formula...DS is far more wearable on me and not as drying...But they are both similar so I would not get both but one or the other


----------



## BEA2LS (May 20, 2009)

what does everyone wear with red lips? i usually do white eyeshadow and black eyeliner (mind you, i'm pale NC15 and pretty much pale as a ghost so white eyeshadow is usually my neutral shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
i made a list of what to pack on vacation (lol) and i was trying to think of a way to make red lipstick look more summery, but i am not sure what to do.. (i was thinking a bright color eyeliner?) my go to red is russian red so it's pretty bold i just really am not a fan of the black eye-liner look, i want something new..


----------



## dreamer246 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love love Dark Side....Charred is very similar but appears way darker due to the matte formula...DS is far more wearable on me and not as drying...But they are both similar so I would not get both but one or the other_

 
Ok, Dark Side it is then! Although I love the name Charred Red, but no, I will not get it just for the name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have pics of you wearing Dark Side? I'd love to see them if you do.


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

Lady Bug!!


----------



## cno64 (May 22, 2009)

OOkay, does anyone know if there's a trick to applying red lipstick lightly/sheerly and have it still look _*red*_?
Today I tried applying Lady Danger by smoothing it on my lips with my finger, and it looked _*pink!*_
I've had the exact same thing happen with every other red lipstick I've tried applying this way (Ruby Woo, Powerhouse, Rapturous, Port Red, etc.).


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

Try lining your lips completely with a red creamliner or pencil


----------



## cno64 (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_what does everyone wear with red lips? i usually do white eyeshadow and black eyeliner (mind you, i'm pale NC15 and pretty much pale as a ghost so white eyeshadow is usually my neutral shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
i made a list of what to pack on vacation (lol) and i was trying to think of a way to make red lipstick look more summery, but i am not sure what to do.. (i was thinking a bright color eyeliner?) my go to red is russian red so it's pretty bold i just really am not a fan of the black eye-liner look, i want something new.._

 
When I want to wear red lips in the summer, I reach for my darling Ladybug, which is red but a Lustre, and on my eyes I do shimmery taupe  and champagne shadows and Blacktrack smudged right into the upper lashlines with an angle brush.
I know you said you're not a fan of black eyeliner, but if you get it close enough to the lashline it really doesn't look like you're wearing eyeliner; it just looks like you have really thick lashes.
I add red blush (yes!) applied lightly with a fan brush, and it's a very fresh summery look.
BTW, I'm NW15.


----------



## frocher (May 22, 2009)

,,,,,


----------



## versace (Jun 14, 2009)

i know its not a lipstick but russian red lip glass is pure love
its so shiny and pigmented 
i adore it


----------



## Leven (Jun 15, 2009)

Revlons Red Lipliner, topped with Alarm lipstick by Rimmel London is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

queens sin is my love


----------



## cno64 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxen* 

 
_queens sin is my love_

 
I know what you're saying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Queen's Sin is without a doubt one of the most insanely gorgeous lipsticks MAC has ever come out with, but I think I actually prefer Port Red by a _*tiiiny*_ margin.
On NW15 brunette me, Queen's Sin looks fairly burgundy, while Port Red is a wonderful true gleaming red, like a ruby in lipstick form.
I'm not exactly proud of this sort of behavior, but occasionally I roll Port Red all the way up, and just admire it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, I bought a backup.


----------



## thisskyeishuman (Jul 8, 2009)

*Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

Hello, I think this is probably my first time posting here (yikes!). 

Well, I'm looking for the best vibrant, red lipstick for my skin tone. I've tried a lot, and so far the ones I've liked the most on me where bright-orange reds. Any recommendations? I use Clinique's Perfectly Real Foundation in Shade 1 or 2 (depending on the season...I'm pretty ghostly). If I can find a good photo of my self I'll post it as well.


well, I found some! The red lipstick photo is from this time last year, I have no idea what color it is, but it's from the FL!RT line at Khols, I liked it a lot, but I want other recommendations as well.

The larger photo is my most recent one.


----------



## sweetlif3 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thisskyeishuman* 

 
_Hello, I think this is probably my first time posting here (yikes!). 

Well, I'm looking for the best vibrant, red lipstick for my skin tone. I've tried a lot, and so far the ones I've liked the most on me where bright-orange reds. Any recommendations? I use Clinique's Perfectly Real Foundation in Shade 1 or 2 (depending on the season...I'm pretty ghostly). If I can find a good photo of my self I'll post it as well.


well, I found some! The red lipstick photo is from this time last year, I have no idea what color it is, but it's from the FL!RT line at Khols, I liked it a lot, but I want other recommendations as well.

The larger photo is my most recent one._

 
I highly recommend Revlon's Moon Drops lipstick in Hot Coral 712... it wakes your face up!! Anyway, I just posted a FOTD with it if you're curious what it looks like.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

MAC's Brave Red lipstick is a great orange-toned red lippie!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

I think Mac Factors lipstick in Ms Right is gorgeous and def on the bright (more orange) side for day wear. 
I need to go through my reds and re think this.. I tend to be drawn toward the blue red shades.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

Although not an orange red, MAC's Hang Up is a gorgeous red that I think would look great on you


----------



## thisskyeishuman (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

I think I say orange-reds because blue-based reds tend to go pink for fuchsia on me, at least all the ones I've tried do, My closest MAC store is over an hour away (plus I'm currently not allowing myself go because I have I think I've spent too much money there already, and I've only known about it for a few months, haha). I may try the Revlon or Max Factor.



Anyone else?


----------



## vixo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

Lady Danger !!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

You should try Ruby Woo! It's my favorite red. Very dramatic.


----------



## Girl about town (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

Lady danger all the way!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Looking for the perfect red lipstick.*

I know you say you don't wanna go to MAC but I think they make the best red lipsticks. My favourite is Ruby Woo for a true matte red. I've never seen it look "pink" on anyone. If you still want to go more orange red, try Lady Danger.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 15, 2009)

i agree i love MAC reds


----------



## starryluvly (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, I hope it's okay for me to bandwagon on here... my head is spinning from trying to decide which red to go for. Help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an NC40 and I've been told that I've got quite pinky, pigmented lips. 

I was thinking of a really nice bright red so that I could do a retroey pin up girl type look. I'm tossing up between Russian Red, Lady Danger and Ruby Woo at the moment but I'm stuck. Any input would be appreciated!D


----------



## User38 (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are a newbie to reds, and want to save some $ .. check out the 007 and 006 from REvlon Mattes.. they are both great reds. I think the 007 is more orange based.

MAC red's which are orange based, I like Brave Red.. a cremesheen. As other's mentioned Lady Danger is the best orange red -- oh, and also So Chaud (that is matte and more orange than red)


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2009)

Stila's Red Lip palette is a good basic red kit. It has a primer, a warm red, blue red, and a true red all in one, and the colors are buildable and creamy.


----------



## iadoremac (Aug 1, 2009)

i second lady danger


----------



## cno64 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryluvly* 

 
_Okay, I hope it's okay for me to bandwagon on here... my head is spinning from trying to decide which red to go for. Help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an NC40 and I've been told that I've got quite pinky, pigmented lips. 

I was thinking of a really nice bright red so that I could do a retroey pin up girl type look. I'm tossing up between Russian Red, Lady Danger and Ruby Woo at the moment but I'm stuck. Any input would be appreciated!D_

 
I'm NW15, so I'm considerably paler than you, but I'm a red lipstick fiend, and own all of the shades you mentioned.
If I'm not mistaken, they're all mattes, so a bit of balm underneath is going to be essential.
Here's the rundown, though of course YMMV:
*Lady Danger *- VERY bright clear red, with slight coral undertones. Think the shade Jane Russell wore in "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes."
* Ruby Woo * - Deep, but fairly bright, true red. I especially like this one at Christmas time, because it's a "holly berry red."
* Russian Red * - Very deep, very blue-based red that looks almost maroon on me. Everyone else seems to just LOVE it, so it's definitely one to check out, but for me it's not really a true red. I like it best with Red Enriched liner.
My all-time favorite true fire-engine red lipstick is the discontinued Powerhouse.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 9, 2009)

Perfect red lips? 
I use MAC Prep N Prime Lip first , then apply a light coating of MAC lip erase (this is Pro Product that will nude out the pigmintation in your lip so that the color stays true). I lightly dust the lips with blot powder to help with the staying power, Next I outline the lip in MAC Redd liner, fill in and then apply Russian Red or Ruby Woo. I usually like to keep the red matte, but if Im performing I will apply Dazzleglass or Lip Glass.


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 10, 2009)

How does Lady Danger compare to So Chaud? The latter is not available locally, but I'm really interested in it. So any description/pics would really help! TIA!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

on me the only ones mentioned that comes out as a true red is russian red.. i think with reds it is best to try them on first because they go different on different people.


----------



## VickyT (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_How does Lady Danger compare to So Chaud? The latter is not available locally, but I'm really interested in it. So any description/pics would really help! TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lady Danger and So Chaud are very similar colours- So Chaud is more orangey, Lady Danger more red. I originally wanted So Chaud, but it was being phased out and out of stock, so I went with Lady Danger. They really aren't that much different and I don't feel disappointed at a lack of So Chaud.


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is So Chaud being DC'ed as well?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to get it soon then... I swear that lippie has been haunting me although I've not seen it in person before.


----------



## VickyT (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Is So Chaud being DC'ed as well?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to get it soon then... I swear that lippie has been haunting me although I've not seen it in person before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's being discontinued in Australia...the testers are still out and they have tester stock, but none available for sale at the stores I went to. Its how I was able to compare them and be happy with Lady Danger.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I added another red MAC lipstick to my collection: Ruby Woo. I tried on Ruby Woo and Russian Red last time I was at my freestanding and love them both on me but thought Ruby Woo was more dramatic so I got that one.

Now I have: Port Red, Ruby Woo and So Scarlet. Red lips rock!_

 
I am obsessed with So Scarlet. Red She Said and Burnin are up there too. I keep saying I'm going to get Ruby Woo and end up distracted by something else. I only wear them when going out for the evening and wear my Tendertones the rest of the time. XD


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

OHHH I have Burnin' and have never tried it....gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 14, 2009)

first lipstick burnin' my fav!!




3rd swatch burnin'


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Girl!!! Looks so pretty!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ That looks hot! May I know what finish is Burning? I should stop getting red lippies since I hardly wear this color, but somehow I'm addicted to buying red lipsticks. Something must be wrong with me.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ That looks hot! May I know what finish is Burning? I should stop getting red lippies since I hardly wear this color, but somehow I'm addicted to buying red lipsticks. Something must be wrong with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's one of those creme lipsticks...heavy vanilla scent too. For some reason I own mattes but I prefer the Amplified ones. This one shows up a vampy burgandy like her pic above and it really goes on smooth.

I have no idea why but I end up buying reds too. Just bought New York Apple to give it a test run. I thought I was the only one that did this but I have all these NYX reds here too...Snow White, Medusa, Chaos, Electra, Alecto, Hebe and Fire. Still in a box from Cherry Culture with the eyeshadows and mascaras. Thanks for making me feel normal because my fiance is still like red is red is red and I'm like no this was one's darker and this ones vamp. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ That looks hot! May I know what finish is Burning? I should stop getting red lippies since I hardly wear this color, but somehow I'm addicted to buying red lipsticks. Something must be wrong with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amplified Creme

Ooops just saw this was answered....repeat


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_It's one of those creme lipsticks...heavy vanilla scent too. For some reason I own mattes but I prefer the Amplified ones. This one shows up a vampy burgandy like her pic above and it really goes on smooth.

I have no idea why but I end up buying reds too. Just bought New York Apple to give it a test run. I thought I was the only one that did this but I have all these NYX reds here too...Snow White, Medusa, Chaos, Electra, Alecto, Hebe and Fire. Still in a box from Cherry Culture with the eyeshadows and mascaras. Thanks for making me feel normal because my fiance is still like red is red is red and I'm like no this was one's darker and this ones vamp. lol_

 
^^ No you're not the only one who has a red fetish, so don't worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lippies (all MAC): Dark Side, Kirsch, Dubonnet, So Scarlet, Flourish, On Hold, Crazee, "Red" She Said, Hot Tahiti, Russian Red, Liza Red, True Couture

On its way to me are possibly: Cockney, Lady Bug, So Chaud, and counting...

I may have more, but those are the only ones I can recall from memory. Wth am I doing with 15 red lippies when I hardly ever wear the color.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 14, 2009)

i bought Ruby Woo and let me tell ya.... its red! a bright, pin-up-esq red. red lips are such a bold statement, everytime i wear it, i swear i get some confidence boost because i know i could pull it off. i feel daring, confident and Ruby Woo is my lucky lipstick haha i can definitely get a free drink at the bar with this lippie.

i just hate when red lipstick is on my teeth. its the worse!


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

I perused Bunny<3's update of his train case and noticed a lipstick called Queen's Sin and it jumped out at me. Does anybody have a swatch for this one? I tried a search and lots of collections and some other train cases show up but I'd love to see a swatch on skin. That thing looks gorgeous and I want it.....

Many thanks!


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

When I do the whole red lips thing I always reach for Russian Red. It suits my red hair and mega pale skin perfectly. I was thinking about getting Ladybug for a more softer look. 

xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I perused Bunny<3's update of his train case and noticed a lipstick called Queen's Sin and it jumped out at me. Does anybody have a swatch for this one? I tried a search and lots of collections and some other train cases show up but I'd love to see a swatch on skin. That thing looks gorgeous and I want it.....

Many thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think queens sin came out with the holiday 2007 collection. so maybe try having a look at that collection


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

yes i was correct it was holiday 2007- here is a swatch on skin with credit to musingsofamuse.com!


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ Both Port Red and Queen's Sin are on my wanted list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad they're so hard to find.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ Both Port Red and Queen's Sin are on my wanted list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad they're so hard to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I officially want that and Red Pepper. I figure the only way to get them is steal his train cases as he's sleeping but with that much organization, that mission would be hard. Probably has security on stand by like blindpassion does....drats. 

I honestly was like I see him in a lighter color all the time and didn't expect to see them there but the guy has amazing taste. I could see adding his MSF's to the burglary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - M·A·C Senior Artist, Fatima, Creates The Perfect Red Lip

This woman is a godsend and the MAC website section Artistry in Action lets you print the steps. My fave red lip vid ever and I wouldn't have thought it this detailed.


----------



## monlnd (Aug 15, 2009)

*red lips*

I wonder how to wear red lips properly. I never managed to have red lipstick, because it lokks crazy on me. I don´t seem to get these red, perfect lips that other beautyful women have. I know I should wear a kind of primer underneath, and use a lip liner, but this don´t seem to be enough...?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: red lips*

What lipstick are you using? You may be using one that isn't pigmented enough or doesn't suit your skintone.


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: red lips*

........


----------



## Dani California (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was searching for a post on here about some deeper reddy coloured lipstick worn by Drew Barrymore I think it was.....and I cannot find it. Does anyone know the one I mean? or indeed the actual lipstick?

Thanks guys


----------



## Dani California (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Ramblas Red?


*Check out my UK Super MAC Sale - Lots of BNIB and rare items:* http://www.specktra.net/forum/f252/my-super-mac-sale-lots-bnib-rare-items-147156/#post1746027_

 
It was either that or Dubonnet or something berry toned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got New York Apple and Grenandine slimshine today, more berry toned reds for me


----------



## Nivette (Aug 23, 2009)

my favourite is MAC Russian Red


----------



## User38 (Aug 23, 2009)

Red Lizzard - Nars, Russian Red - MAC, Maneater - Illamasqua, YSL #131, Flamenco - NARS, Brave Red - MAC, Dubonnet - MAC, Jungle Red - NARS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favs!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ No you're not the only one who has a red fetish, so don't worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
FAAAAAAAR from it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I own the following: Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Powerhouse, Tassel, Rapturous Mattene, Lady Danger, Berry Boost, M.A.C. Red, Queen's Sin, New York Apple, Classic Dame Mattene, Rougette Mattene, So Scarlet, and Port Red.
And I'm actually contemplating Back to MACing for Brave Red.
I *think* I'm still sane, really.


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ We're the same. I don't own Brave Red, but I've tried it on before and it's pretty.


----------



## User27 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm officially in love with Port Red and Ladybug. Glam isn't my fave but it's there....damn I need to learn to love mattes. LMD84 never show me pics of reds again...or at least until I'm bored with the ones I have. xD I'm finally considering Love Alert d/g now that it will be harder to find....just my luck.

NW25 with no base if anyone needs the info. =)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2009)

hee hee! i'll try!

ladybug is a lovely looking red! and i like lustres because they can be sheer or you can build them up a bit. ruby woo is still my number one red though!


----------



## User38 (Sep 5, 2009)

I recently got a Spanish Red - EL from a friend.. man, it is amazzzzzzzing!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 6, 2009)

The only Red lipstick that I own is Kanga Rouge. I love it and it's my first Amplified Creme lipstick finish. I would love to own more reds.


----------



## Dani California (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG do I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed resolutely red? Anybody got it? How deep is it? I love the look of it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a red fetish I think lol . Also what about Russian Red? I fancy it, but I'm not sure how strong it would be on my very pale skin. I like MAC red but it is very strong, even when blotted on my skintone.

Dita von teese anybody? http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:v...Von-Teese3.jpg sorry couldn't get image to show up properly. Also the pic in my avatar at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the heck is that colour? I love it on her!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I perused Bunny<3's update of his train case and noticed a lipstick called Queen's Sin and it jumped out at me. Does anybody have a swatch for this one? I tried a search and lots of collections and some other train cases show up but I'd love to see a swatch on skin. That thing looks gorgeous and I want it.....

Many thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, 

the last time I was in GoldenFairy's sale thread I saw that she had it up for sale, I don't know if it's still tehre but it's worth a look


----------



## dreamer246 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_OMG do I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed resolutely red? Anybody got it? How deep is it? I love the look of it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a red fetish I think lol . Also what about Russian Red? I fancy it, but I'm not sure how strong it would be on my very pale skin. I like MAC red but it is very strong, even when blotted on my skintone.

Dita von teese anybody? http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:v...Von-Teese3.jpg sorry couldn't get image to show up properly. Also the pic in my avatar at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the heck is that colour? I love it on her!_

 
Russian Red is a really bold color; I think it will be even stronger than MAC Red.


----------



## Dani California (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Russian Red is a really bold color; I think it will be even stronger than MAC Red._

 
Omg, thank you for the warning eeeeeeeeek.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe a try before you buy kinda shade then? 

I was drooling over yet more reds yesterday whilst out shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my eye on a Lancome one, l'absolu rouge or whatever they're called anyway its shade no 130 which is rouge desir.......gawd its love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like more of an orangey red the woman had it on and she looked lovely in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What other brands of red do you all like? I'm feeling like branching out and want lots of ideas to try hehe


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 10, 2009)

^Try Chanel.


----------



## dreamer246 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think MAC makes some of the best red lipsticks out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Russian Red is gorgeous though, don't be intimidated by it. My only complain would be that it's too drying.

I think NARS and Chanel has some pretty decent red lippies too. But if you want something that is super duper bold and in-your-face unapologetic RED color, go with MAC!


----------



## Dani California (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_I think MAC makes some of the best red lipsticks out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Russian Red is gorgeous though, don't be intimidated by it. My only complain would be that it's too drying.

I think NARS and Chanel has some pretty decent red lippies too. But if you want something that is super duper bold and in-your-face unapologetic RED color, go with MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I quite agree!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite Red lipsticks are both is MAC, and they are Russian red lipstick and Queen Sin


----------



## Dani California (Sep 16, 2009)

I got resolutely red, its beautiful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it but I want to know if theres any dupes for it? anyone know? 
Its lovely on pale skin


----------



## kenmei (Sep 18, 2009)

Not sure if anyone recommended this yet, but NARS Red Lizard is drop dead gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's perfect for that classy, vintage pout!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_My favorite Red lipsticks are both is MAC, and they are Russian red lipstick and Queen Sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could get my hands on Queen Sin


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 23, 2009)

I love MAC Ruby Woo & Nars Fire Down below.


----------



## HoneyDip (Oct 28, 2009)

can anybody recommend a drugstore alternative for a blue based red lipstick? (a color close to MAC 'russian red' that everyone seems to love). I'm new to red lipsticks and kinda wanna try out some cheaper stuff just to experiment with it =) thx guys&dolls!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 29, 2009)

From the drugstore. Artdeco.



Artdecos Perfect Color Listick # 13.03, called Poppy Red. There is a gloss in the same shade as well; Lip Brilliance # 195.06, it is a cream. No shimmer nor glitter.


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2009)

Revlon matte lipsticks.. nos. 007 or 006 -- both Reds, both spectacular. I think no. 006 In the Red, or vv..lol, is more blue based.  I got mine for $ 5.99 and some got BOGOs.


----------



## cipelica (Nov 16, 2009)

*Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

I have Russian Red, but it is not bright enough… L


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

Try Ruby Woo, it's more blue based and is a brighter, more retro red


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

^^Eager. It is a orange-based red.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

I love MAC Red. Ruby Woo is gorgeous, but I simply CANNOT wear matte lipsticks. MAC Red is a Satin, and really very close to Ruby Woo (MAC Red is also a bright bluish red), so I'd say that it depends on what formula you prefer.


----------



## widdershins (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

Lady Danger! Crazy bright red-orange. It pops like crazy.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

I know it's not MAC, but --- Revlon Red is a bright, true, warm red. It's incredible.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

Lady Danger for sure - super bright!


----------



## Zephyra (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

Viva Glam I might be worth checking out if you want a deeper red.  I bought it recently and can't believe I hadn't tried it before.  I agree with Lady Danger for serious pop!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

OCC lip tar in NSFW. I know it's not MAC but its bright...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

at the top of the page there is a massive thread just on red lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if you take a look there i'm sure you'll find one that takes your fancy.

i like ruby woo - it's matte finish which gives a more classic look to me. plus adding a red gloss like cult of cherry over it looks amazing too. and it's super bright!


----------



## Ninahita (Nov 18, 2009)

i have viva glam 1 and i like it (my first red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). its a little dark but looks very classy.
i'm still waiting for a perfect occasion to wear it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i also like cherry lipliner with a clear lipglass on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reading the comments i think i want to try out russian red and new york apple next. seems like these colors are also beautiful


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 18, 2009)

Russian Red is definitely a bold, in-your-face red.  A reddish colour I'd recommend for everyday wear is something like Brick-O-La.  Not EXACTLY red, but berryish and I really like it under Venetian lipglass.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Super Bright MAC Red Lipstick*

merging this with the current red lipstick thread.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ninahita* 

 
_
reading the comments i think i want to try out russian red and new york apple next. seems like these colors are also beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are beautiful, but they're _ very _ different from each other.
I own both, and here are my(NW15) thoughts:
* Russian Red* - This one doesn't look true red on me, but instead looks almost maroon. It is *very* matte, and highly pigmented. I find it wearable, though, with balm underneath. With Red Enriched liner, Russian Red is a very deep, almost vampy "cool weather red." 
*New York Apple * - This one is a frost, and not true red on me, either. New York Apple is a pinky red, and looks almost plum on me. On my best friend, however, New York Apple looks burgundy. 
I find the frost/shimmer in New York Apple to be lovely, and the texture is not as dry as Russian Red's.
Of the two, I think I like New York Apple best, though I don't wear it that much.
I think that's because I find myself passing it by for the truly stellar Queen's Sin and Port Red.


----------



## co_quette (Nov 20, 2009)

ruby woo is my favorite. i love that it's bright and has a blue undertone but it still looks like a classic red, not a berry shade. it feels like cement going on but it stays on forever and i don't find it that drying.


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 20, 2009)

I got  MAC Red today. My MUA put it on and I think I reaaally like it ... but I'm ABSOLUTELY not used to it ... gosh that was sooo weird walking around like that.
Later I took a pic with my Blackberry. What do you guys think? 






It was pretty worn off by that time .. but still...


----------



## cno64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *co_quette* 

 
_ruby woo is my favorite. i love that it's bright and has a blue undertone but it still looks like a classic red, not a berry shade. it feels like cement going on but it stays on forever and i don't find it that drying._

 
I, too, love Ruby Woo, though I think Powerhouse will always be my absolute favorite bright true red.
I find Ruby Woo to be a good "Christmas red," since it's approximately the color of bright red  ripe holly berries.
I agree, however, that Ruby Woo isn't a "berry red" in the same sense that shades like Rapturous, Berry Boost and So Scarlet are berry reds.
They're more subdued than Ruby Woo.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_I got  MAC Red today. My MUA put it on and I think I reaaally like it ... but I'm ABSOLUTELY not used to it ... gosh that was sooo weird walking around like that.
Later I took a pic with my Blackberry. What do you guys think? 


_

 
I think it looks terrific, and very festive!
You have pretty lips; I can think of  much worse things than playing them up with a cherry red lipstick!


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I think it looks terrific, and very festive!
You have pretty lips; I can think of  much worse things than playing them up with a cherry red lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you soooo much! I'm a little insecure, because that's def a "YES-I'm-wearing-red"-red, a first for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again <3


----------



## Karhinoplastie (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_I got  MAC Red today. My MUA put it on and I think I reaaally like it ... but I'm ABSOLUTELY not used to it ... gosh that was sooo weird walking around like that.
Later I took a pic with my Blackberry. What do you guys think? 






It was pretty worn off by that time .. but still..._

 
I LOVE it!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_ I'm a little insecure, because that's def a "YES-I'm-wearing-red"-red, a first for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again <3_

 
I think that one was actually a good red to start out in.
If you'd tried one of the "heavier" reds, like Russian Red or Ruby Woo, for your very first go at red lipstick you might have been traumatized.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, you may progress to those later.
I've gotten so used to wearing red lipstick that I don't think much about it.
But, then again, since I too have pretty lips, I've always been rather nervy when it comes to strong lip colors.


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2009)

Peachypink: I think the color suits you


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 21, 2009)

Thaaanks guys, you're all soooo sweet ...


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

does anybody know of a lipstick which is the same colour as china glaze thunderbird nail polish? it's a wicked colour but not sure what it would be in lippie form!  here is a pic of the polish!

thunderbird2.jpg (image)

which is from Scrangie

TIA!


----------



## Door (Jan 17, 2010)

^ Oh I love China Glaze's Thunderbird. Such a pretty color. Sorry, I can't help you, but I would also like to know the answer to this question.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 17, 2010)

What is the differecne between Russian Red (matte) and a MAC Red (satin)(exept in finish)?

All in all, what is the brightest red that MAC has? (NC25girl)


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 6, 2010)

Mac Craving is my fave.  I am on the tan side so it isn't too dark for me


----------



## Lolliren (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm having a hard time finding which red lipstick family (blue or orange) i should be buying from. i'm a MUFE 175 (my closest shade). NC50 is slightly too yellow and nw45 is slighty too muddy which leads me to believe I have a neutral undertone though I'm not completely sure. The closest color I have to red is NYX black cherry, which is a supposed dupe for Hang-Up and I think it looks pretty good on me. Just looking for a lead.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lolliren said:


> I'm having a hard time finding which red lipstick family (blue or orange) i should be buying from. i'm a MUFE 175 (my closest shade). NC50 is slightly too yellow and nw45 is slighty too muddy which leads me to believe I have a neutral undertone though I'm not completely sure. The closest color I have to red is NYX black cherry, which is a supposed dupe for Hang-Up and I think it looks pretty good on me. Just looking for a lead.


  	Since it sounds like you favor the deeper shades, I'd suggest trying reds in the blue family.
  	I'd recommend trying on lots of red shades; soon it will become apparent which kind of red (bright clear true red, coral-y red, berry red, brick red, etc.)works best for you. It may take a while to get used to seeing yourself with a red lip, if you're used to wearing more subdued shades.
  	But remember, just because it looks _different_ doesn't mean it doesn't look _good_!
  	I'll bet you can really rock red lips once you find your best red(s).
  	I wish you the best; keep us posted!


----------



## TheClara (Nov 20, 2010)

My fave reds are the YSL Rouge Volupte No.17 (That I'm wearing in the second pic with clear gloss on top) and Chanel Rouge Allure No. 68 Emotive (First picture.) I cant say for sure it works for you guys but they are both pretty shades worth checking out if yoy go to the YSL and Chanel counters.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheClara said:


> My fave reds are the YSL Rouge Volupte No.17 (That I'm wearing in the second pic with clear gloss on top) and Chanel Rouge Allure No. 68 Emotive (First picture.) I cant say for sure it works for you guys but they are both pretty shades worth checking out if yoy go to the YSL and Chanel counters.


  	 What *beautiful* reds!
  	I like the full-on, fearless way you wear them, too.


----------



## TheClara (Nov 21, 2010)

TheClara said:


> My fave reds are the YSL Rouge Volupte No.17 (That I'm wearing in the second pic with clear gloss on top) and Chanel Rouge Allure No. 68 Emotive (First picture.) I cant say for sure it works for you guys but they are both pretty shades worth checking out if yoy go to the YSL and Chanel counters.
> 
> 
> What *beautiful* reds!
> I like the full-on, fearless way you wear them, too.


 
	Thanx. Yes for me full-on is the way to go with red for me at least =)


----------



## cno64 (Nov 22, 2010)

Noire said:


> ~Noire


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 29, 2010)

Bedhead Cosmetics lipstick in "Passion#, perhaps.,.. 



LMD84 said:


> TIA!


----------



## missah (Jun 20, 2011)

*Red Lippie for NC30??*

Hi
  	I was deciding on my bloggers collection choices when I fell in love with sonoran rain. I'm NC30 and I'm not sure if I feel brave enough to wear such a bright red.
  	Do you have any suggestions on better reds for a under25 NC30? I liked the look of Double dare cremesheen glass but I'm not sure if itll work on my skintone.
  	What are your fave lippies and lipglasses on NC30?


----------



## jennifa (Aug 4, 2011)

Try Jordana Easyshine  in Sweet Strawberry. It's a juicy clear red, and can be had for under 2 bucks.  I like it more than most of my high end lippies, lol.  You can't go wrong.


----------



## jennifa (Aug 4, 2011)

Try MAC's Brave Red for a juicy clear red, or Jordana's lipshine in Sweet Strawberry for a cheaper alternative.  Looks the same, I guarantee it.


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 9, 2012)

cipelica said:


> All in all, what is the brightest red that MAC has? (NC25girl)



 	Russian Red is more blue based, MAC Red maybe leans a little orange.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2012)

cipelica said:


> All in all, what is the brightest red that MAC has? (NC25girl)


	I find Ruby Woo to be brighter and more blue based than Russian Red. If you can get past the dry texture, Ruby Woo is my fave MAC red lipstick...I'm in between NW20-25


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been shying away from red lipsticks... partially because I just have no idea what kind of shade would look good on me. I know the whole blue-based or brown-based red thing, but I just don't really want to buy so much because I don't really like to try on lipsticks at the stores.
  	Then I saw in gossmakeupartist's chanel on Youtube about the Spring 2012 trends. He recommends Ellis Faas red lips, which claims to be the red that suits everyone.... every skin tone, warm/cool,... I thought it's a whole lot of claim, but I decided to try it since there's a local boutique nearby my place that has it. I get the milky type, which is between creme and gloss. The packaging comes with a brush perfect for a precise application.

  	Well I think it's the first red lipstick ever that looks good on me (or - I hope it does - and not being too delusional). It's a very bold and intense red but I like it! I wear it on the profile pic there <--.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm an NC15 and my favorite red lippies are:

  	Chanel Rouge Allure in Excessive (I think this would look good on both NC and NW skin as it's a pretty neutral red)
  	Lancôme Color Fever in Orange Fashionista
  	MAC Lady Danger
  	MAC So Chaud (I know most people call it an orange lippie, but it looks more like a coral red on my lips)


----------



## macupsjf (May 9, 2012)

mac russian red has the more orange undertones
  	ruby woo is a true blue red

  	both are great..... what you wear is your choice

  	I want to try the YSL from above... looks hot.


----------



## macupsjf (May 9, 2012)

red gloss is a good starting point for those who are a little iffy about using a lipstick. MAC marries the russian red lipglass that is similar to the matte russian red lipstick, just in gloss form


----------



## macupsjf (May 9, 2012)

use some lip conditioner or prep & prime lip prior to putting it on.. and after just a little tiny dab of some clear lipglass so you don't feel like your lips are so dry if you smile they'll crack lol. ruby woo is my favorite too


----------



## baxterina (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not very brave with red. I love the way it look on other girls. Yet in my case it doesn't really work for me. Having red lipskick is like having little black dress so I am looking for my one. It may be something between red and dark coral .


----------



## baxterina (Oct 27, 2013)

My "red" is Runway Coral - Clinique.
  Since saw if first time on Karen Walkner Spring 2012 show I knew this is my own red.
  It's sophisticated but still for everyday wear.
  I love dark reds but I stay away from them.
  It's like I love really oversized sunnies but to see them on others


----------

